# الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس والحقائق العلمية الإنجيلية



## احلى ديانة (27 فبراير 2008)

الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس والحقائق العلمية الإنجيلية


بسم الله القوى

موضوع هام جدا يجب ان تقراوه بعناية


وساعرض الحقائق العلميه التى تناولها الكتاب المقدس وهكذا تواليك 


معلومة أن الجنين يوجدد كاملاً في نطفة الرجل ، معلومة معروفة منذ زمن التوراة ، وقد وردت في سفر أيوب على النحو التالي : ( ألم تصبني كاللبن ، وخثرتني كالجبن ، كسوتني جلداً ولحما ، فنسجتني بعظام وعصب ، سفر أيوب 10/12 .

كان الملاحون يتابعون سيرهم من خلال متابعتهم لحركة النجوم كما أشار بولس الرسول في سفر أعمال الرسل ( أعمال 20 : 27 )

عن كتاب أعجاز الوحي العلمي فى الكتاب المقدس:السموات مسطحة تتخذ شكلا دائريا ( اى 9: 8) (اى 22 : 14) (مز 104: 2) ( ام 8 : 27و28) ( زك 12: 1).

السموات ممتلئة بكميات هائلة من الغازات ( اش 51: 6) وهذا الدخان ناتج عن التفاعلات التى ستحدث بين الغازات.

السموات تتكون من العديد من الطبقات ( اش 40: 22) ( مز 18: 9) ( عب 1: 10-12.

فى السماء فتحات وطاقات ومسارات غير مرئية ( تك 7: 11) ( آي 26:28) ( مز 24: 7) ( مز 23:78 .

للسموات ربط واعمدة ( متماسكة) أساسها الجاذبية ( اى 26: 11) ( مز 93: 1) ( مز 96 : 10) ( ام 8: 7) ( مز 8 : 3 )( اش 45: 11 
مزمور 18 : 19 ) الله طاطا السماوات اى خفضها وجعلها متتالية الطبقات وهذا يطابق ما كشفة العلم إذ انه لكل طبقة من طبقات الجو خاصية .. فالغازات التي تملى الجو ( اش 51:6 هي باستمرار متحركة وتختلف في طبيعتها حسب طبقاتها ( اى 26 : 11 ) ..

ومن طبقاتها طبقة التروبوسفير وهى الطبقة التي يحدث فيها كافة الظواهر الجوية وتكلم الكتاب المقدس عن خواصها.

خواص التروبوسفير .. الضباب تك 2: 6 السحاب تك 9: 14 الغيوم 1مل 18 : 45 مز 77: 17 الأمطار تك 7: 11 اى 28 : 26 البرق مت 24: 27 اى 38: 35 الرعد مز77: 18 

العواصف اى 9: 17 اى 26:28 الثلوج اى 38: 29-30 مز 147 : 16 الندى خر 19 : 13 
الصقيع اى 38 : 29- 30 بخار المياه اى 36: 27 .... وقد يحدث ارتباط بين ظاهرة واكثر معا فى علاقات وروابط كيميائية وكهربية مز 77 : 17 – 18 وهنا غيوم مع سحاب مع الصوت مع الرعد مع البروق.
معرفة ان الكون عبارة عن كواكب متعددة في وقت لم يصلوا فيه للقمر ولم تطير حتى طائرة ( يحصى عدد الكواكب يدعوها كلها بأسماء ( مز 147 : ) ( اش 40 : 26 

لقد أطلق الإنسان على ما اكتشفه من كواكب أسماء وفى التوراة منذ الآلاف السنين نجد ( صانع النعش ( السماك السر امح –العاس ) والجبار ( الجوزاء) والثريا ( الثور وتتكون من مجموعة من 6 نجوم ساطعة وواحدة لا ترى بالعين المجردة ) ومخادع الجنوب ( اى 9 : 19 ) ( عا 5: 8

كوكب الزهرة ( اش 14 : 12 ..
وقد شبة اشعياء مجد ملك بابل ببهاء هذا الكوكب .. وكذلك الجبار عا 5: 8 وهو أحد اسم الأبراج ( اوريون ) وهو مجموعة كواكب تحوى 1000 كوكب ويرى فقط بالتلسكوب.

الشمس...... تؤثر في الطبيعة وتساعد النبات على النمو بإتمامها عملية البناء الضوئى ( تث 33: 14) ( 2صم 23 : 4.
نظرية السديم المعتم .... وفيها إقرار ودهشة لصحة المكتوب ..... (تك 1: 2 ) ( على وجهة الارض ظلمة ) وهذا ما هو الا سديم مشتت مظلم اى معتم واكد العلماء ان السدم nebula المعتمة ليست سوى سحب كونية وبقع فى السماء وان هذة المجموعات كلها انتسبت إلى السديم المعتم (2كو 4: 6) لذا ففي قول الله ليكون نور وفصل الله بين النور والظلمة اى اظهر النور من خلال السديم المعتم ( ار 4: 23).

الجاذبية الأرضية ( مز93 : 1 ) (مز 96 : 1).
15اى 38: 31و32) أمام هذه الآية نرى فيها كل ما يخطر على بالك من اكتشافات علمية مذهلة ...ما هذه الروابط العجيبة التي تربط مجموعة الثريا(6 نجوم ساطعة ) الا قوة التجاذب بين هذه المجموعة وبعضها لبعض او تفك ربط الجبار فأنها واثناء هذا الرباط( القوة ) تتحرك مجموعة الجوزاء فالجاذبية تعمل رغم الدوران ولا تغيير في الأوقات فكل يخرج في وقته وتهدى مسار ( الصياد الرامح ) مع مجموعته في حركة جماعية في مسار موحد فيال عظمة كتاب الله حيث نرى هنا ان لكل جسم جاذبية منفصلة.

هل الكواكب والأقمار تضيء ؟؟؟..... اكتشف العلماء ان الكواكب السيارة غير ملتهبة ولكنها تعكس أشعة الشمس الساقطة عليها بدرجات متفاوتة والمذهل جدا انه ثبت ان القمر بالذات لا يضئ من ذاته ولكنة يعكس الضوء وهو ما جاء في كلمة الله قبل اكتشاف ذلك بآلاف السنين في ( اى 25: 5) اى ان القمر هو جسم غير مضى كذلك الكواكب الأخرى لا تضيء (يش 10 : 12و 13 ) (اش 13 : 10 ) (اش 30: 26 ) ( جا 12: 
وهنا نرى ان الشمس تضيء و القمر يعكس الضوء حتى عندما تزداد قوة انعكاس الضوء للقمر اى هناك تناسب و ارتباط كامل بين كميات الضوء وانعكاسه 0(يؤ 2: 10و15. 

ضربة الشمس وضربة القمر ....( مز 121 :6 ) أعراض ضربة الشمس معروفة فما هي ضربة القمر ... قد اكتشف حديثا ان القمر يؤثر في المد و الجذر في البحر وبالتالي يمكن ان يغرق الكثيرين من ركاب السفن اثناء هيجان البحر في المد والجذر ويكون السبب فى ذلك هو ضربة القمر .

طبقة الاوزون ....... يصاب العالم الان بانزعاج شديد من الثقب الذي نشا في طبقة الاوزون وقد تحدث المسيح فى ( لو 21 : 11) و تكون مخاوف من السماء.

الأرض كروية الشكل ( اى 37: 13 ) ( ام 8: 7) ( اش 40 : 22).

دورة الأرض ( الحركات المدارية)... مدورة متقلبة ( اى 37 : 13) ونجد في مز 50: 1 ودعا الأرض من مشرق الشمس إلى مغربها ) وهنا وفى لفظةدعا نداء يفيد الحركة وهى كما نرى انها حركة للأرض حول محورها ( اش 48: 13) وهنا نرى حركة الأرض حول الشمس والتي ينتج عنها السنة .. ففي لفظ أدعوهن ويقفن تعبير عن الحركة المستمرة والمرتبطة ببعضها في علاقة وطيدة.
الأرض كتلة سابحة في الفضاء.. ( اى 26 : 7) و ( اى 9: 6 )( 1صم 2 : 8) ليس لها مقر إذ هي سابحة معلقة مقرها الفضاء ( اى 38: 6 ) 22. الأرض مسطحة.. اى منبسطة . مز 136: 6) ( اش 44 :24) 23. أقطاب الأرض .. القطب الشمالي ( اى 26: 7) والقطب الجنوبي ( عاموس 5: 8.

24) خط الاستواء.. وسمى كذلك لتحديد منسوب البحر والمياه ( اى 2: 10) ( اى 38: 5 اى خطا مستويا 25. اتجاهات الأرض.. رؤيا 7: 1) اى اناتجاهات الأرض أربعة شمال جنوب شرق غرب 26. المياه .. أنها اصل كل شى واصل كل بنية ( 2 بط 3 : 5)
يقول العلم ما يلي ( وللكواكب توابع غير متوهجة تدور حولها وهى بدورها تعكس أشعة الشمس وتسمى أقمارا وتقول التوراة ( وتكون أنوارا فى جلد السماء لتنير على الأرض )( تكوين 1: 15 ( سفر ايوب 25 : 5 هوذا نفس القمر لا يضئ) ما أعظمك يارب وما أروع كلمتك الحقيقية .. فمن قال هذه المعلومة لأيوب من آلاف السنين وقبل القران بآلاف السنين؟؟؟؟ وأيضا تقول تكملة الآية ( والكواكب غير نقية فى عينية ) اى لا تضيء الكواكب هي الأخرى ولقد تبين من خلال رحلات الفضاء ان سطح القمر مكسو بالغبار والرماد والصخور .. اى غير نقى


دورة الماء ، فالماء :
(1 ) يتبخر من البحار والأرض ، و( 2 ) يصبح سحبا تنزل ( 3 ) مطرا ، يسبب ( 4 أ) إنبات الأرض ، و ( 4 ب ) وجود آبار وينابيع سفلى
فى سفر أيوب 36 : 26 - 28 ( هو ذا الله عظيم ولا نعرفه وعدد سنيه لا يفحص. 
لأنه ( 1 ) يجذب قطرات الماء. تسح ( 2 ) مطرا من ضبابها الذى ( 3 ) تهطله السحب وتقطره على أناس كثيرين ).وقد أوردت هذه الآيات كل الخطوات ما عدا 4ب. وفى سفر هوشع 13: 15 
تتضح خطوة 4ب ( تأتى ريح شرقية. ريح الرب طالعة من القفر فتجف عينه وييبس ينبوعه ). فالريح الشرقية لا تحمل مطرا، فتجف الآبار والعيون والينابيع, ويمتنع الزرع والخير. وهكذا ترى أن العهد القديم ذكر كل الخطوات الأربع ، بما فيها الخطوة الصعبة الإدراك

بعلوم البحار، من أمثال تيارات الخليج وتيار اليابان

إن هذه النبوءة جاءت فى سفر يونان النبى وفى مزامير داود. فقد تنبأ يونان عام 750 ق م عندما ابتلعه الحوت ( فصلى يونان إلى الرب إلهه من جوف الحوت وقال: دعوت من ضيقى الرب ، فاستجابنى . صرخت من جوف الهاوية ، فسمعت صوتى . لأنك طرحتنى فى العمق فى قلب البحار. فأحاط بى نهر. جازت فوقى جميع تياراتك ولججك. فقلت : قد طردت من أمام ع###. ولكننى أعود أنظر إلى هيكل قدسك. قد اكتنفتنى مياه إلى النفس. 
أحاط بى غمر. التف عشب البحر برأسى. نزلت إلى أسافل الجبال. مغاليق الأرض على إلى الأبد. ثم أصعدت من الوهدة حياتى أيها الرب إلهى) ( يونان 2 : 1 - 6 ).
وفى علم الفلك ثبت انة هو لايضى بل يعكس ضوء الشمس ... وماذا تقول التوراة

إن سقوط الأمطار مكونة الأنهار، ثم انصباب الأنهار فى البحار والمحيطات، ثم حدوث البخر نتيجة لأشعة الشمس فترتفع أبخرة الماء إلى طبقات الجو العليا، وهذه تتكثف نتيجة للبرودة في هذه المناطق فتتكون السحب وتنزل الأمطار؛ وهكذا؛ هذه الدورة التي اكتشفت من قرون قريبة، أسماها أليهو هذه التسمية الدقيقة « موازنة السحاب »! (أي 37 : 16). كما أشار إليها سليمان فى معرض الحديث عن خواء كل شئ، وأن ما كان هو ما يكون فليس تحت الشمس جديد، عندما قال . « كل الأنهار تجرى إلى البحر والبحر ليس بملآن. إلى المكان الذى جرت منه الأنهار إلى هناك تذهب راجعة » (جا 1: 7-10 انظر أيضاً أى 36: 27-28، عا5: 

أما عن كيفية نزول المطر، فقد كانت النظرية لعهد ليس ببعيد أن الماء المتبخر يتجمع فى سحب هائلة حتى يصبح وزنه أثقل من أن يحمله الجو فينزل على هيئـة مطر بفعل قوى القص (Shearing Force) الناتجة عن الجاذبية، إلى أن اكتشف عالم الطبيعة المشهور "اللورد كلفن" هذا الاكتشاف الذى جعل اسمه يلمـع، وهو أن المطر يحدث دائماً بسبب تفريغ شحنة كهربية فى الجو، وأن البروق تُحدث الأمطـار. والعجيب أن هذه الحقيقـة أشار إليها الكتاب المقدس من آلاف السنين « المُصعِد السحـاب من أقاصي الأرض ... الصانع بروقاً للمطر » (مز 135 : 7 انظر أيضاً أر10: 13، 51: 16). 

لتلاحظ ان بعض الايات مكمله للموضوع السابق 

1 - دورة الماء والبحار:

ولكن إذا قرأنا العهد القديم وجدنا ثلاث آيات تحوي الخطوة 1: جاء في نبوة عاموس 5:8 : اَلَّذِي صَنَعَ الثُّرَيَّا وَالجَبَّارَ، وَيُحَوِّلُ ظِلَّ المَوْتِ صُبْحاً، وَيُظْلِمُ النَّهَارَ كَاللَّيْلِ. الذِي (1) يَدْعُو مِيَاهَ البَحْرَ وَ (3) يَصُبُّهَا عَلَى وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ، يَهْوَهُ ا سْمُهُ .
ونقرأ في نبوّة إشعياء 55:9-11 (وترجع لنفس تاريخ كتابة نبوّة عاموس) كَمَا عَلَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ هَكَذَا عَلَتْ طُرُقِي عَنْ طُرُقِكُمْ وَأَفْكَارِي عَنْ أَفْكَارِكُمْ. لِأَنَّهُ كَمَا (3) يَنْزِلُ المَطَرُ وَالثَّلْجُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَلَا (1) يَرْجِعَانِ إِلَى هُنَاكَ، بَلْ يُرْوِيَانِ الأَرْضَ وَ (4أ) يَجْعَلَانِهَا تَلِدُ وَتُنْبِتُ وَتُعْطِي زَرْعاً لِلزَّارِعِ وَخُبْزاً لِلْآكِلِ، هَكَذَا تَكُونُ كَلِمَتِي التِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِي. لَا تَرْجِعُ إِلَيَّ فَارِغَةً، بَلْ تَعْمَلُ مَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ وَتَنْجَحُ فِي مَا أَرْسَلْتُهَا لَهُ .
ونقرأ في سفر أيوب 36:26-28 هُوَذَا اللّه عَظِيمٌ وَلَا نَعْرِفُهُ وَعَدَدُ سِنِيهِ لَا يُفْحَصُ. لِأَنَّهُ (1) يَجْذِبُ قْطَرَاتِ المَاءِ. تَسُحُّ (3) مَطَراً مِنْ ضَبَابِهَا الذِي (2) تَهْطِلُهُ السُّحُبُ وَتَقْطُرُهُ عَلَى أُنَاسٍ كَثِيرِينَ .
وقد أوردت هذه الآيات كل الخطوات ما عدا 4ب. وفي سفر هوشع 13:15 تتضح خطوة 4ب تَأْتِي رِيحٌ شَرْقِيَّةٌ. رِيحُ الرَّبِّ طَالِعَةً مِنَ القَفْرِ فَتَجِفُّ عَيْنُهُ وَيَيْبَسُ يَنْبُوعُهُ . فالريح الشرقية لا تحمل مطراً، فتجف الآبار والعيون والينابيع، ويمتنع الزرع والخير. وهكذا ترى أن العهد القديم ذكر كل الخطوات الأربع، بما فيها الخطوة الصعبة الإدراك، وهي الخطوة 1.
2 - التيارات البحرية:
قال النبي داود بوحي الروح القدس في مزمور 8:4 و6 و8 فَمَنْ هُوَ الإِنْسَانُ حَتَّى تَذْكُرَهُ وَابْنُ آدَمَ حَتَّى تَفْتَقِدَهُ! تُسَلِّطُهُ عَلَى أَعْمَالِ يَدَيْكَ. جَعَلْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ تَحْتَ قَدَمَيْهِ. وَطُيُورَ السَّمَاءِ، وَسَمَكَ البَحْرِ السَّالِكَ فِي سُبُلِ المِيَاهِ .
وقد يكون التعبير سبل المياه أسلوباً شعرياً يكرر ما سبق أن قاله في الآية السابقة له. ولكن التعبير الداودي، وما قاله يونان يصفان التيارات البحرية كما نعرفها في القرن العشرين

الارض سابحة فى الفضاء

سفر أيوب 26:7 يَمُدُّ الشَّمَالَ عَلَى الخَلَاءِ، وَيُعَلِّقُ الأَرْضَ عَلَى لَا شَيْءٍ


الصحة العامة

سفر التثنية 23:12-14 حيث الوصية الإلهية عن الصحة العامة: وَيَكُونُ لَكَ مَوْضِعٌ خَارِجَ المَحَلَّةِ (المعسكر) لِتَخْرُجَ إِلَيْهِ خَارِجاً. وَيَكُونُ لَكَ وَتَدٌ مَعَ عُدَّتِكَ لِتَحْفُرَ بِهِ عِنْدَمَا تَجْلِسُ خَارِجاً وَتَرْجِعُ وَتُغَطِّي بُرَازَكَ. لِأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ سَائِرٌ فِي وَسَطِ مَحَلَّتِكَ، لِيُنْقِذَكَ وَيَدْفَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ أَمَامَكَ. فَلْتَكُنْ مَحَلَّتُكَ مُقَدَّسَةً

تتناسب مع القوانين الصحية المعروفة في يومنا الحاضر . . إن هذه الوصية تمنع توالد الذباب وانتشار الأمراض، ولكن الوصية لا توضح كل هذا، بل تذكر أن محلّة (معسكر) بني إسرائيل يجب أن تكون مقدسة في عيني الله. ولكن الله لا يدعو هذه الوصية التوراتية آية . ولم يكن من المهم لسامعي هذه الوصية أن يدركوا أبعادها العلمية.
وزن الريح:

وجاء في سفر أيوب 28:23-28 أن للريح وزناً، مما يبرهن حكمة الله. يقول: اللّه يَفْهَمُ طَرِيقَهَا (الريح) وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِمَكَانِهَا. لِأَنَّهُ هُوَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ. تَحْتَ كُلِّ السَّمَاوَاتِ يَرَى. لِيَجْعَلَ لِلرِّيحِ وَزْناً وَيُعَايِرَ المِيَاهَ بِمِقْيَاسٍ. لَمَّا جَعَلَ لِلْمَطَرِ فَرِيضَةً وَسَبِيلاً لِلصَّوَاعِقِ حِينَئِذٍ رَآهَا وَأَخْبَرَ بِهَا، هَيَّأَهَا وَأَيْضاً بَحَثَ عَنْهَا وَقَالَ لِلْإِنْسَانِ: هُوَذَا مَخَافَةُ الرَّبِّ هِيَ الحِكْمَةُ، وَالحَيَدَانُ عَنِ الشَّرِّ هُوَ الفَهْمُ

وكان يمكن أن ندخل في نقاش هنا لنتحدث عن البارومتر الذي يقيس وزن الهواء، وعن أجهزة أخرى تقيس سرعة الرياح. ولكن أيوب يورد ما أورده ليبيّن حكمة الله. فهل نرى في ذلك إنباءً بمكتشفات العلم الحديث؟ الأغلب لا! لقد كان أيوب (شأنه شأن سائر مواطنيه) يحسّ باندفاع الريح في وجهه، ويراه يملأ شراع السفن

(ب) الوراثة والأغنام الرقطاء في التوراة:
جاءت في سفر التكوين 30:32-31:13 قصة عن يعقوب، حفيد إبرهيم الخليل، تُظهر أن ما كان يعقوب يعتقده يخالف العلم الحديث. فقد كان يعتقد أن ما تراه الغنم يؤثر في نوعية وليدها. وتقول القصة إن لابان (خال يعقوب وحماه في الوقت نفسه) طلب من يعقوب أن يحدد أجرته، فطلب يعقوب أن يأخذ كل أرقط وأبلق من الغنم، فوافق خالُه.
وأخذ يعقوب قضبان حورٍ خُضراً ولوزٍ ودِلبٍ، وقشَّر فيها خطوطاً تكشف عن بياض القضبان، وأوقف القضبان المقشرة تجاه الغنم في أحواض مجاري الماء حيث كانت الغنم ترد لتشرب. فكانت الغنم تتوحم على القضبان .
كانت معلومة يعقوب العلمية خاطئة، ولكن الله لم يتركه لخطإ ظنونه، بل أوضح له حقيقة روحية، قال بعد معرفتها لزوجتيه: قال لي ملاك الله في الحلم: يا يعقوب، ارفع ع### وانظر. جميع التيوس التي تشبّ على الغنم مخططة ورقطاء ونمراء، لأني رأيت كل ما يفعله لابان بك. أنا إله بيت إيل حيث نصبتَ عموداً ومسحتَه بالزيت لتكرّسه لي، ونذرتَ لي نذراً. والآن قم اخرُج من هذه الأرض وارجع إلى أرض مولدك .
ولكي ندرك عظمة هذه المعجزة، يجب أن نعرف أن العيون الزرقاء صفة وراثية ناشئة عن جين ذي فعالية أضعف من جين آخر. وهكذا الحال مع الغنم الرقطاء. ففي الظروف العادية من التزاوج المختلط تكون 25% من الغنم ذات جينين متشابهين لتنتج اللون الواحد، و25% من جينين متشابهين لتنتج الأرقط، بينما 50% تكون ذات جين واحد تنتج اللون الواحد، وجين آخر للأرقط. وهذه ال50% تكون أيضاً ذات لون واحد لأن جين اللون الواحد هو الغالب، تاركاً جين الأرقط في الظلال. والتزاوج العادي الذي يحدث مصادفة (25% - 50% - 25%) بين الكباش والنعاج يستمر في إنتاج 25% من الغنم الرقطاء.
وعندما استبعد لابان الأرقط (وعدده 25%) ترك قطيعاً ثلثه من لون واحد وثلثاه مختلط (أو ذو جين واحد). وكان يمكن أن هذا يُنتج عكس ما أراده يعقوب، فيعطيه نحو 17% فقط من الغنم الأرقط. وهنا تدخَّل الله بمعجزة ليعطي يعقوب ما لا تقدر الطبيعة أن تعطيه!
ولهذا التصنيف نتيجة تستمر وقتاً أطول، فكل الأغنام الوليدة من اللون الواحد تكون ذات جين واحد مع جين مختفٍ من الغنم الرقطاء التي لقَّحت الأنثى، مما يزيد عدد المواليد ذات اللون الواحد في موسم الولادة التالية بنسبة 75% فتكون نصف الخراف المولودة رقطاء، مما يضاعف أجر يعقوب.


متابعة السير بالنجوم :

الملاحون يتابعون سيرهم من خلال متابعتهم لحركة النجوم كما أشار بولس الرسول في سفر أعمال الرسل ( أعمال 20 : 27 )


التفريغ الكهربي بين السحب
وانظر ما قيل في (أيوب 36 : 27 – 29) : "يجذب قطار الماء, تسيح مطر من ضبابها الذي تهطله السحب وتقطره على أناس كثيرين فهل يعلل أحد عن شق الغيم أو قصيف مظلته" في هذه العبارات الموجزة يحدثنا عن تبخر الماء وتكثفه ثم هطوله في المطر ودور الرعود في تلك العملية (قصيف مظلته) وان سبب الرعود هو السحب (مظلته) وهذه حقيقة علمية لم تعرف إلا حديثا، لأن الرعد ناشئ من التفريغ الكهربي بين السحب !!

السموات تبيد

"السموات تبيد وأنت تبقى ،وكلها كثوب تبلى ،كرداء تغيرهن فتتغير "

(مز102-16) لقد ثبت من القانون الثانى للديناميكية الحرارية أن الطاقة فى الكون سائرة على النقص حتى العدم والفناء ..كالرداء يبلى ويفنى .. وهذه حقيقة نجدها فى الكتاب المقدس ولم يكتشفها العلم الا منذ قرن من الزمان.


لاويين 11:17 " نفس الجسد هي في الدَّم ". 

ايوب 5:28 " أرضٌ يخرج منها الخبز أسفلها ينقلب كما بالنار "


العدد الكثير جداً للنجوم :

في عام 1958 قسمت المجرات إلى أكثر من 2700 مجموعة وكل مجموعة تحتوى على أكـثر من50 مجرة وكل مجرة تحوى نحو 100 بليون نجم؛ ألم يذكر إرميا ذلك من آلاف السنين " كما أن جند السماوات لا يعد ورمل البحر لا يحصى" (إرميا 22:33) 

دوران الأرض حول محورها :

عندما اكتشف جالليو أن الأرض تدور حول الشمس (عام 1564-1642) اعتبروه هرطوقا يستحق القتل ولكن الكتاب المقدس كان قد ذكر ذلك في سفر أيوب اقدم أسفاره "هل في أيامك أمرت الصبح. هل عّرّفت الفجر موضعه ليمسك بأكناف الأرض تتحول - أي تدور بين محورها - كطين الخاتم" (أيوب 38 :12-14) ويمكن استنتاج نفس الحقيقة في حديث المسيح عن ظهوره في المستقـبل ففي حديثه " يكون اثنان على فراش واحد (ليل ونوم) فيؤخذ الواحد ويترك الآخر تكون اثنتان تطحنان معا (أي صباح باكر) فتؤخذ الواحدة وتترك الأخرى يكون اثنان في الحقل (في ظهر وعصر اليوم) فيؤخذ الواحد ويترك الآخر" (لوقا17 :34-36) ففي لحظة ظهور المسيح سيكون هناك جزء من الأرض ليل وجزء به صباح باكر وجزء به ظهر، وهذا ضمنا لأن الأرض تدور حول محورها.

بدأ العلم يكتشف تحلل العناصر بعد أن أجرى البرت اينشتين التفجير النووي في القرن العشرين ولكن بطرس الرسول صياد السمك كتب ذلك بالوحي بالروح القدس قبل 2000 عام " تزول السماوات بضجيج وتنحل العناصر محترقة ... والعناصر محترقة تذوب" (2بطرس 3 :10-12) 

النور :

عند تجديد الله للأرض " قال الله ليكن نور فكان نور" (تكوين1 :3) وذلك قبل خلق الشمس والنجوم في اليوم الرابع (تكوين 1 :14) وحديثا اكتشف أن الشمس ليست مصدر النور الوحيد فهناك مصادر أخرى كالأشعة البنفسجية وفوق البنفسجية وأشعة (x) ولم يذكر الكتاب المقدس أن الله خلق النور لأن الله نور (1يوحنا 1 :5، 1تيموثاوس 6 :16) وكان النور في الحقيقة فوتونات ذات طاقة محدودة تصاحبها ذبذبات في شكل موجات الأثير، ويسأل الرب أيوب "أين الطريق إلى حيث يسكن النور" (أيوب 38 :19) إشارة إلي سرعة الضوء التي هي 297 ألف كيلو متر/ث. النور لا يسكن في مكان بل في طريق!! يا لعظمة دقة الوحي المقدس، ولأن تردد ذبذبة الضوء أعلي من الصوت فلا نسمع صوت الضوء وهذا ما هو مكتوب (مزمور 19 :1) "الفلك يخبر بعمل يديه, ولا يسمع صوتها" . واكتشف العلم الحديث انكسار الضوء ولكن في (أيوب 38 :12-13) نجد هذه الحقيقة إذ يقول "هل عرفت الفجر موضعه ليمسك بأكناف الأرض" (تشبيه الضوء بأصابع يوضح فكرة انكسار الضوء على الأرض

شكل وأبعاد السفن :

قال أعظم خبراء السفن حديثاً في كوبنهاجن بعد مرور آلاف السنين بعد أبحاث طويلة "علينا أن نعترف أن أبعاد فلك نوح في (تكوين6) هي أفضل نسبة أبعاد للسفن الكبيرة [الطول إلى العرض 6-1] " وقال دكتور هنرى مورس عالم السفن أن أبعاد الفلك تجعل من المستحيل أن ينقلب إلا إذا وقف رأسياً، وسعته هي 65 ألف متر مكعب أي حمولة 20 قطار بضاعة كل قطار يحوى 60 عربة من النوع الحالي، أما النافذة فمساحتها حوالي 200 متر
مسطح كافية جداً للتهوية وهذه الكوة المستطيلة يخرج منها الهواء الساخن ليحل محله هواء نظيف، وهذا يتفق علمياً مع أحدث أساليب التهوية حيث تعمل تيارات الحمل على دفع الهواء الساخن إلى أعلى. ما أدق الكتاب المقدس!

عوازل الحريق : 

اكتشفوا حديثا أن الباب الخشبي المجلد بإحكام بالنحاس هو أفضل باب يقاوم الحريق ولكن قبل ذلك بـ 3500 سنة صمم الله مذبح النحاس ليقاوم الحريق المستمر عليه بهذه الطريقة
(خروج 27 : 22)، (لاويين 6 :12-13) 

13-الدورة الدموية :

اكتشفها العالم وليم هارفي سنة 1615 لكن كان سليمان قد ذكرها بصورة رائعة في (جامعة12 :6) " الجرة على العين" ، "البكرة عند البئر" ويشير إلى الحبل الشوكي " بحبل الفضة" وهو يعنى للمخ "بكوز الذهب" وهو فصان مغلفان بغشاء ذهبي ثم "يرجع التراب إلى الأرض" هذا ما أكده العلم الحديث أن جسم الإنسان يتحلل إلى 16عنصراً جميعهم من تكوين التراب.

14-ارتباط الجسد:

يؤكد العلم الحديث الترابط الشديد بين أعضاء جسم الإنسان "إن كان عضو واحد يتألم فجميع الأعضاء تتألم معه" (1كورنثوس26:12) 

15- ضربة القمر : 

" لا تضربك الشمس في النهار ولا القمر في الليل " )مزمور121 :6). وأكد العلم الحديث أن ضربة القمر تحدث ولاسيما في الصحراء، وينتج عنها العمى أو الجنون. 

16-الكتاب المقدس دقيق جداً علمياً تجاه الصحة العامة للإنسان:

عدم أكل الحيوانات الميتة (تثنيه 14 :21) عدم أكل الشحم نظرا لخطورة الكولسترول (لاويين 7 :23 -25) عدم شرب المياه الراكدة أو المتدنسة بميت (عدد 19 :15، لاويين11 :9-39) كذلك عزل الأبرص-مريض الجذام (لاويين 13) وعدم زيارة المرأة بعد الولادة مباشرة (لاويين 12) حماية لصحتها ولصحة مولودها. وأوضح العلم أن اليوم الثامن أنسب وقت لعملية ختان الذكور سواء من جهة تجلط الدم أو تحمل الطفل وهذا ما أوصى الله به في (لاويين 12 :3) . 

ألمدى غير المحدود للكون الفلكيّ ( أشعياء 55: 9 ) " لانه كما علت السموات عن الأرض هكذا علت طرقي عن طرقكم وأفكاري عن أفكاركم "

الانتشار الجوّيّ ( جامعة 1: 6 ) "الريح تذهب إلى الجنوب وتدور إلى الشمال. تذهب دائرة دورانا والى مداراتها ترجع الريح" 


وهناك قصتان عن الدقة العلمية للكتاب.
القصة الأولى : عن العالم متى موري ، الذين يسمونه أبا المسالك البحرية، إذ كان أول من رسم الخرائط لطرق البحار وأسٌس علم جغرافية المحيطات. فلقد حدث أثناء مرض ذلك العالم أن دعا ابنه ليقرأ له في الكتاب المقدس فقرأ له في سفر المزامير، ولفت نظره قول داود في مزمور 8 : 8 إن الرب مسيطر على سمك البحر السالك في سبل المياه 

أستوقف الأب ابنه وطلب منه إعادة قراءة الآية مرة ثانية. ولما سمعها ثانية قال هذا يكفى، طالما أن كلمة الله قالت إن هناك سبلاً في المياه ، فلابد أنها هناك، وسأكتشفها. وبعد سنوات قليلة كانت أول خريطة عن هذا العلم الكبير قد رسمها ذلك العالم!

القصة الثانية : حدثت إذ كان أحد ضباط الجيش الأبدي يلقى على زملائه محاضرة عن الكهرباء، وأخذ يوضح الإكتشاف العظيم للورد كلفن، الذي كان من شأنه أن يلمع اسمه، وهو أن المطر يحدث دائماً بسبب تفريغ شحنة كهربائية. وكان هذا الضابط مؤمناً ، فاشار إلى كتاب قديم كان معه وقال: لكن أيها السادة أنا أملك كتاباً أقدم من جون كلفن، سبق اللورد في هذا الإكتشاف .. هذه المفاجأة أثارت شغف الضباط، مما جعلهم بعد المحاضرة يلتفون حول الضابط ليسألوه عن هذا الكتاب القديم الذي أشار إلى اكتشاف كلفن. فأخرج لهم كتابه المقدس وقرأ لهم مزمور 135 : 7، إرميا 10 : 13.

ارتباط الجسد الفسيولوجى: ولقد أشار الكتاب المقدس إلى الارتباط الفسيولوجى بين أعضـاء الجسم وأنظمته المختلفة بقوله « إن كان عضو واحد يتألم فجميع الأعضاء تتألم معه » (1 كو12 : 26). وحتى اليوم، برغم التقدم الهائل في أنظمة التحكـم الآلي، فإنه باعتراف العلماء المتخصصين لا توجد في كل العالم آلة تعمل بارتباط وثيق بين كل أنظمتها المختلفة نظير جسم الإنسان!

يقول علم الكوسموجونينا:الذى يبحث فى وجود الكون وظواهره وأسرارة ,نقلا عن العالم هربرت سبنسر إن أشكال الظاهرة خمسة وهى الامتداد- الزمان- المادة-الحركة-القوة ويقول جورج كابرون إننا نجد فى العددين الأولين من سفر التكوين هذه الأشكال الخمسة فى البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض ...وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه ....فى البدء(الزمان)..خلقا الله السموات(الأمتداد) و الأرض (المادة)...وروح الله (القوة) يرف على وجه المياه (الحركة) إن هذه الآيات تسكت كل من ينادى بأزلية الطبيعة وأزلية المادة لأنه إذا كان للخلق بدء كان لابد لهذا الخلق من خالق و هو فقط الأزلى.

سجل القديس بولس الرسول أن الدم الذى يجرى فى عروق كل أجناس الأرض هو دم واحد و لا تأثير للون الجلد فى التركيب الكيماوى للدم (أع 17 : 26) وهذا ما أكده الطب الحديث.

سجل الوحى الإلهى إشارات لكثير من الاختراعات الحديثة مثل الغازات الجوية (إش 24 :17-20) .القنايل بصفة عامة (رؤ 16 :12) .طبيعة إحراق القنبلة الذرية التى يقولون إنها من طبيعة إحراق الشمس نفسها (رؤ 16 :8) وعن تأثير القنابل الضخمة والقنابل الذرية و الغاز الذرى و السحب الأشعاعية فى المدن (إش 25 :1-5 , 29 : 5-6) وعن تأثير القنابل عامة و بالاخص ما يقال عن الاوبئه والجراثيم و السحب الاشعاعية الفتاكه التى اخترعت ولم تستعمل بعد (خر 38 :22 , رؤ 9 :3-6)

يرى البعض أن ما جاء فى (رؤ 8:8) يشير الى تجربة القنبلة الذرية التى هلك فيها ثلث السفن كما ذكر بالاية الجراد الحديدى المذكور فى (رؤ 9 :3-10) إشارة إالى الطائرات المقاتلة و الاختباء منها ولعل اخيل الحديدى (رؤ 9:17 )إشارة الى الدبابات وتدميرها.

في أوائل القرن العشرين ظهرت نظرية العالم الرياضي الفذ ألبرت اينشتين التي تقول:
الطاقة (الناتجة) = الكتلة (المفقودة أو المتحولة) × مربع السرعة (سرعة الضوء)
وبمسـاعدة هذه النظرية أمكن تحويل الكتلة إلى طاقة؛ تفتتت الذرة وتلاشت كتلة بسيطة منها، ونتج عن ذلك طاقة رهيبة. كما أمكن مؤخراً حدوث العكس فتحولت الطاقة الهائلة إلى كتلة بسيطة.
هذا ما حدث بالنسبة للخلق. ففي الأزل حيث لم يكن سوى الله الكلى القدرة، كانت كلمته المصحوبة بالقوة العظيمة جداً، هي الوسيلة لإيجاد هذا الكون « أَلا تعلمون؟ ألا تسمعون؟ أَلم تُخبَروا من البداءة؟ أَلم تفهموا من أساسات الأرض؟ ... ارفعوا إلى العلاء عيونكم وانظروا من خلق هذه .. لكثرة القوة وكونه شديد القدرة لا يُفقَد أحد » (إش40: 21-26).
إذاً فالخلق بكلمة قدرة الله ، كما يقول الكتاب، هو الحل الوحيد المعقول والمنطقي للمعضلة
هناك حادث آخر تحدثت عنه أهم السجلات التاريخية المحفوظة في العالم؛ كسجلات مصر والصين واليونان. فهيرودتس الملقب بأبي التاريخ، قال في تسجيله لتاريخ مصر القديم إن بعض الكهنة المصريين أروه مخطوطات قديمة تتحدث عن يوم أطول بكثير من المعتاد! وفي الصين هناك كتابات قديمة ذكرت أن حادثاً مشابهاً قد حدث أثناء حكم الإمبراطور "ييو". وبمراجعة سجلات تواريخهم اتضح أنه كان يحكم الصين في زمن يشوع بن نون شخص بهذا الاسم. بل وحتى تاريخ الهـند والمكسيك يتحدث عن توقف للشمس وتأخرها في الغروب في نفس العام الذي فيه دخل يشوع والشعب أرض الموعد!
هذا الحادث، سببه وكيفية حدوثه، مذكور بالتفصيل في يشوع10. ولعهد قريب كـان النقـاد يتخذون من هذا الأصحاح سلاحاً قوياً للطعن في صحة كلمة الله على أسـاس خطئه واستحالته عملياً، واليوم أصبح هذا الأصحاح نفسه من أقوى الأدلة على دقة وصحة ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس، كما سيتضح فيما يلي.

في عام1890 قام عالم الرياضيات "توتن" بعمليات حسابية دقيقة، حسب فيها أزمنـة الاعتـدال والكسوف والعبور الشمسي من أيامه رجوعاً إلى المنقلب الشتائي في زمن يشوع، فوجد أنه يقع يوم الأربعاء. ثم قام بالحساب عكسياً اعتباراً من يوم الخليقة صعوداً إلى نفس الزمن السابق، فوجد أنه يقع يوم الثلاثاء!! الفرق إذاً هو يوم كامل، فهل هناك من حل لهذه الأحجية سوى هذا اليوم الطويل على عهد يشوع؟
لكـن مشكلة أخرى تقابلنا وهي قول الكتاب « فوقفت الشمس في كبد السماء ولم تعجل بالغروب نحو يوم كامـل » (يش10: 13). لاحظ القول "نحو يوم كامل" وليس يوماً كاملاً؛ فأين الاختلاف؟
يسجل الكتاب المقدس حادثاً آخر أيام الملك حزقيا فيه رجعت الشمس إلى الوراء عشر درجات (أي ما يعادل أربعين دقيقة). فإذا أضفنا هذه المدة إلى مدة توقف الشمس أيـام يشوع التي حسبها عالم الرياضيات توتن بأنها تساوى 23 ساعة و 20 دقيقة، لنتج لنا هذا اليوم الكامل!
ثمـة اعتراض آخر أثاره المعترضون وهو قول يشوع « فدامت* الشمس ووقف القمر »، فمعروف أن تعاقب الليل والنهار لا ينتج بسبب حركة الشمس بل دوران الأرض حول محورها أمام الشمس. ومع أن الكتاب المقدس كما أوضحنا في الفصل السابق لا يستخدم التعبيرات الفنية التي لا يفهمها سوى الخاصة، إلا أن هذه الكلمة نفسها ظهر أنها تحمل دقة الكتاب العجيبة. فبفعل الموجات الشمسية الهائلة الذبذبات (400 بليون ذبذبة / ثانية)، التي تقع على سطح الأرض يحدث دوران الأرض حول محورها. فلو قلت هذه الذبذبات لقلت سرعة دوران الأرض، ولو بطلت هذه الذبذبات لتوقفت الأرض. ولهذا نقرأ أيضاً أن القمر وقف!!
في مجال علم الحياة
يعتبر العلماء اليوم أن كل أشكال الحياة، هي نتيجة ظروف عشوائية تحركت بعملية تطور خلال ملايين وبلايين السنين. فبالأسف قد أسقط غالبية العلماء الله من حساباتهم. وكتعبير وليم كلي جعلوا الحقب الطويلة إلههم، والظروف العشوائية إلهتهم، وبتزاوجهما معاً نتج الكون كله وما عليه حتى الإنسان.
على أنه ليس لدى العلماء دليل إيجابي يقدمونه على نظريتهم هذه، بل إنها مبنية على افتراضات. ورغم أن نظريتهم هذه اصطدمت بعقبات كثيرة، أشهرها "الحلقة المفقودة" في سلسلة التطور، فكل ما ظنوه مكملاً لهذه الحلقة اتضح أنه هزل في موضع الجد*، إلا أنهم يعتبرونها أكثر معقولية من قبول الله. فيا للأسف!!
لكن حتى لو اكتملت هذه الحلقات كلها، تبقى نظريتهم عرجاء. لأن ظهور نوع من حياة أرقى، ناتج من حياة أدنى، حتى لو حدث، لا يعنى الخلق. ويظل السـؤال من الذي أوجد الحياة في صورتها البدائية حيث لم يكن أحد ليوجدها، ولا شئ لتنشأ عنه عشوائياً؟
لن نجـد الحل الصحيح سوى في الكتاب المقدس. قال الله « نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا » (تك1: 26). لاحظ الدقة العجيبة هنا؛ فإن تعبير الخلق (وهو إيجاد شئ لم يكن له سابق وجود، من لا شيء) لم يرد في تكوين1 سوى ثلاث مرات فقط. ففي البدء خلق الله السماوات والأرض (ع1)، أي خلق الله المادة، أما تغير أشكالها فليس بخلق. ثم في اليوم الخامس خلق الله النفس الحية في الحيوانات. لأنه مهما حاول البشر إيجاد الحياة من المواد الكيماوية والهواء فقط كما زعـم بعض الفلاسفة الملحدين هو هراء. وقول الماديين إن الإنسان مجرد مادة متحركة هو زعم باطل. الله وحده هو الذي يعطى الجميع حياة ونفساً وكل شئ (أع 17: 25). ثم بعد ذلك في اليوم السادس قال الله « نعمل الإنسان ». 


سفر أيوب وحقائق العلم الحديث

1- الإشارة إلى "كروية" الأرض وأنها "معلقة في الهواء" (أي 26: 7) وأن القمر كوكب معتم ولا يضيء بذاته (أي 25: 5)

2- الإشارة إلى مجموعة نجوم الدب الأكبر (النعش)، و"الجبار"، و"الثريا" ونجوم نصف الكرة الجنوبي المختفية عن الأنظار (أي 9:9) وكواكب الصبح (اي 38: 6)، وكذلك الإشارة إلى أبراج النجوم "الإثنى عشر" (أي 38: 22)، وأن الاستفادة من النجوم في السفر ليلاً في البراري هو أمر قديم جداً

3- الإشارة إلى الأهرام المصرية (أي 3: 14)

4- الإشارة إلى أماكن نمو البردي المصري (أي 9: 26)، وقد أثبت العالم الدنمركي "هيردال" من خلال رحلته عبر الأطلسي - إلى أمريكا- بسفينة مصنوعة من ألياف البردين أن الفراعنة قد عرفوا العالم الجديد قبل أوروبا. وقد تحقق بذلك صدق سفر أيوب عن تلك المراكب العجيبة

5- وأشار السفر أيضاً إلى الكتابة المسمارية "الأكادية" (أي 19: 23) وقد عثر على نماذج من ألواحها الطينية في العراق وتل العمارنة بمصر

6- استخدام الأسلحة الحديدية والنحاسية في الحروب القديمة (أي 20: 24، 39: 23)

7- تسجيل آلات موسيقية قديمة، مثل العود والدف والمزمار (أي 21: 12)

8- الإشارة إلى "المناجم" ومواقعها ومعادنها، واستخراجها منها وصهرها (أي28: 1-4)

9- وأن باطن الأرض يحتوي على مواد معدنية سائلة وملتهبة جداً (أي 28: 5)

10- الإشارة إلى صناعة الزجاج ، والبلور والمرايا (أي 28: 37)

11- الإشارة إلى القوانين التي يسير بها الكون كله (أي 38: 33) ومعه الأرض

12- الإشارة إلى عدة حيوانات متوحشة وصفاتها (أي 39: 5-9)، مثل الحمار الوحشي، والوعل الجبلي، والثور الوحشي، والأسد وأشباله، كما أشار السفر إلى فرس النهر (سيد قشطة) وطعامه، وإلى أن قوته في عضلات بطنه. وأشار أيضاً إلى التمساح، وصيده قديماً بسبب جلده السميك (أي 41: 1، 7) واستخدام "الشص" (السنارة) في الصيد (أي 41: 1)
خلقة الأنسان و اطوار الجنين 


: (في سفر أيوب 10: 8ـ12) "يداك كونتاني وصنعتاني كلي ... إنك جبلتني كالطين ... ألم تَصُبَّني كاللبن [السائل المنوي]، وخثرتني كالجبن [أي صار كياني مثل قطعة الجبن]، كسوتني جلدا ولحما، فنسجتني بعظام وعصب، منحتني حياة ورحمة، وحفظت عنايتك روحي". 




(مز139: 13ـ16) "... نسجتني في بطن أمي، أحمدك لأنك صنعتني بإعجازك المدهش، لم تختفِ عنك عظامي حينما صنعتُ في الرحم، أبدعتني هناك في الخفاء رأتني عيناك عَلَقَةً و جنينا وقبل أن تخلق أعضائي كُتِبَتْ في سفرك يوم تصورتها" 



وكلها تدل على عظمة الكتاب المقدس وصحته، وأنه يتوافق تماماً مع قوانين العلوم الحديثة والحقائق العلمية الثابتة 

خادم البركة احد اباء الكنيسة...شكرا له علي العلم


العلم في الكتاب المقدس 


علم الكتاب المقدس :يحتوي الكتاب المقدس على حقائق علمية عديدة جداً, وهذه الحقائق تتفق تماماً مع اكتشافات العلم الحديث, ومن الأمثلة على ذلك :- 

أ. أشعياء 22:40 " الجالس على كرة الأرض ". 

ب. أيوب 7:26 " يعلق الأرض على لا شيء ". 

ت. لاويين 11:17 " نفس الجسد هي في الدَّم ". 

ث. ايوب 5:28 " أرضٌ يخرج منها الخبز أسفلها ينقلب كما بالنار " 

ج. ايوب 25:28 " ليجعل للريح وزناً ويعاير المياه بمقياس ". 

17. فلسفة الكتاب المقدس تفوق أية فلسفة وضعية وفلسفة أي كتاب آخر يدعى أنه ديني. 

18. تعاليم الكتاب المقدس الأخلاقية لا مثيل لها في الكون. فمثلاً الموعظة على الجبل لا يضاهيها أية تعاليم من حيث إعجازها وعظمتها وشموليتها. 

19. التأثير الأخلاقي للكتاب المقدس في حياة الشعوب : فهو يكشف الخرافات وينهي الجهل ويبطل الوثنية وعبادة الأرواح, أي أن في الكتاب المقدس قوة خلاقة تؤكد على أنه كتاب الله. 

الكتاب المقدس هو بالفعل كلام الله, وهذا يعني أن على جميع الناس الإيمان بكل ما فيه من حقائق تتعلق بالله وطبيعته وإرادته ووحيه, وعن الإنسان وطبيعته وسقوطه, وعن الطريق التي رسمها الله للبشرية من أجل إتمام الفداء والخلاص. أي أن عصمة الكتاب المقدس تلزم الجميع بقبوله وقبول الحقائق والعقائد المختلفة التي يعلنها وخاصة وحدانية الله في الثالوث, وسقوط الإنسان, وتجسد الله في الرب يسوع المسيح لفداء الإنسان, والنبوات المتعلقة بالأيام الأخيرة, وملكوت الله الأبدي. 

إن خبرتنا اليومية, واستجابة الصلاة, والشفاء, والبركات الكثيرة, والفرح الدائم. كل هذه الأمور تؤكد لنا أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله. 

كذلك لا يحتاج الناس إلى جميع الإجابات حتى يتأكدوا أن الكتاب المقدس هو الحق وبأنه كلمة الله. وبكلمات أخرى : ستبقى معرفة الإنسان محدودة, ولكن ذلك لن يغير من حق الله. 

إن من لا يطلب الخلاص, ولا يقبل المسيح رباً لحياته, لن يقبل الكتاب المقدس. فغير المؤمن الذي لم يتب عن شروره وفساده وخطاياه, أي الشخص الذي لم يولد من جديد, لا يستطيع أن يفهم الكتاب المقدس, وبالتالي لا يقبله باعتباره كلمة الله ( 1كورنثوس 14:2 ). 

ومن الملاحظ أن العداء لكلمة الله أساسه في الحقيقة مطالب كلمة الله لحياة الطهارة والقداسة والإبتعاد عن شهوات الجسد الردية. في حين نجد أن تعاليم وديانات العالم تسمح للشخص بأن يمارس الفساد والرذيلة تحت أسماء ومبررات مختلفة. فنجد أن الشخص الذي لا يؤمن بالمسيح, يأتي دائماً لقراءة الكتاب المقدس ولديه موقف عدائي مسبق, فهو لديه اعتقاد معين, ويأخذ في البحث عن أيَّة إشارة أو كلمة ليثبت إدِّعائه الباطل, ولا يرى كل الروعة والجمال والحق والقداسة التي يزخر بها الكتاب المقدس.

والواقع أنه بدون الكتاب المقدس لظلت صفحات كثيرة في التاريخ لا نعلم شيئاً عنها



منقول من العضو العزيزد honey من منتدى اقباط المهجر

وهو عضو متنصر قام بعمل هذا البحث حول الاعجاز فى الكتاب المقدس
والموضوع لة بقية انتظرونى


----------



## صوت الرب (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس والحقائق العلمية الإنجيلية*

*شكرا عزيزي أحلى ديانة على الموضوع الجميل
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس والحقائق العلمية الإنجيلية*

شكرا ليك اخى صوت الرب على ردك وانتظر منى تكملة الموضوع


----------



## angel love (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس والحقائق العلمية الإنجيلية*

*موضوعك جميل انا فعلا كان نفسي اقرا الحجات دي من زمان 

وخصوصا ان احنا دايما بنسمع الناس بتقول على االاعجاز في القران فكان نفسي اقرأ عن الاعجاز في

 الانجيل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *​


----------



## moonlight_oyn (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس والحقائق العلمية الإنجيلية*

الموضوع جميل جدا بس عند حاجه عاوز اقولها
انا ما بعتقدش بربط العلم بالدين الن ده حاجه و ده حاجه تانيه خالص
 و بلاش نعمل زيهم 
هاوضح كلامي اكتر 
الدين حقائق ثابته   العلم حقائق متغيره
هاوضح اكتر كلنا عارفين جاليليو مخترع التليسكوب 
كان الاعتقاد السابق ان الارض هي مركز الكون و ان الانسان هو مركز الارض فبالتالي الانسان هو مركز الكون 
و لما جاليليو اخترع التليسكوب اكتشف ان الشمس هي مركز الكون وليس الارض (و هي ده الحقيقه )
اعدموا جاليليو 

انا مباقلش ان الانجيل مفهوش اعجاز لان هو كله اعجاز
الربط العجيب بين ايات العهد القديم و الجديد هو ده اللي بالنسبه ليا هو الاعجاز
انا اسف و لو حد عندوا وجهه نظر اخري هاكون شاكر ليه لو وضحالي

الرب يكون مع جميعكم بالنعمه و السلام والمحبه
موون لايت


----------



## الاسد التركماني (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس والحقائق العلمية الإنجيلية*

سيدي هنا القسم مخصص للحوار المسيحي 
إذا بتريد مناقشة الإفتكاس العلمي بالقرآن ومناقشة عملية تطور الجنين فالتذهب للمكان المخصص "قسم الحوار الإسلامي " وبالخصوص هذا الموضوع 

*تطور الجنين فى اقوال القران واقوال محمد*



المشاركة حررت من قبلي Anestas!a


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس والحقائق العلمية الإنجيلية*

كيف نعرف أنّ الإنجيل حقيقيّ ? 

قد كان هناك المئات من الكتب , كتبت على موضوع الأدلّة للوحي الإلهيّ للكتاب المقدّس , وهذه الأدلّة هي كثيرة و متنوّعة . لم يقرأ معظم النّاس اليوم , لسوء الحظّ, أيّ من هذه الكتب . في الحقيقة , أن القليل من الناس قد قرأ الإنجيل نفسه ! هكذا, أناس كثيرون يميلون أن يذهبوا بالإضافة إلى الوهم الشّعبيّ , أنّ الإنجيل ممتلئ بالأخطاء و لم يعد متّصل بعالمنا الحديث 

وبالرغم من أن كتّاب الإنجيل صرحوا بصورة متكرّرة أنهم كانوا ينقلون حرفياً كلمة اللّه , ألمعصومة عن الخطأ وموضع الثقة إلى أعلى درجة . هذا شيء رائع لأيّ كاتب أن يقوله , و إذا كان ألاربعون رجلاً أو نحو ذلك الذين كتبوا الإنجيل مخطئين في هذه الادعاءات , هم إذا كذبة منافقون , أو مجانين , أو كلاهما .

لكنّ , من النّاحية الأخرى , إذا كان الكتاب الأعظم و الذي أثر في جميع الأجيال على مر العصور , والذي يحتوي على أجمل أدب و أعلى درجات القوانين الأخلاقية منذ أن ابتكرت , كتب بخدعة متعصّبين , فما هو إذا هدفهم الخاص ألذي كانوا يصبون إليه والذي كانوا ينوون تحقيقه , أن لم يكن هناك من أمل أو رجاء في هذا العالم أو الآخرة .

إذا كان الإنسان يحقّق في هذه الأدلّة الإنجيليّة جدّيًّا , سوف يجد أن مطالبات الوحي الإلهيّ التي ذكروها, ذكرت ما يزيد عن 30000 مرّة , بطّرق متنوّعة برّرت بوفرة. 

إتمام النّبوآت

الدليل الرّائع للنبوءة المتممة هو فقط حالة واحدة موضع البحث . المئات من نبوآت الإنجيل قد تحقّقت , بصفة خاصّة و بدقّة , كثيرًا بعد وقت طويل من وفاة الكاتب المتنبّئ 

على سبيل المثال , دانيال النبيّ تنبّأ في حوالي 538 قبل الميلاد ( دانيال 9:24-27 ) أن المسيح سوف يجيء كملك و مخلص لإسرائيل كما وعد به , بعد 483 سنة من إعطاء الإمبراطور الفارسيّ سلطة لليهود لإعادة بناء أورشليم , التي كانت ما زالت أنقاضاً في ذلك الوقت . هذا بكل وضوح ما تحقق بالتّأكيد , مئات السّنوات لاحقاً 

هناك نبوات واسعة تتعامل مع أمم و مدن محددة و مع منهج التاريخ بصفة عامّة, جميعها قد تمت حرفيًّا . أكثر من 300 نبوءة تحقّقت بالمسيح نفسه في مجيئه الأوّل. نبوآت أخرى تتكلم عن انتشار المسيحيّة , وأيضًا عن ديانات خاطئة متنوّعة , وموضوعات أخرى كثيرة

ليس هناك كتاب آخر , قديم أو حديث , مثل هذا . الغامض و المحير و الخطأ عادةً, أن نقارن نبوات النّاس مثل جين ديكسون , نوسترادامس , إدجار كيس و آخرون معهم الذين ليسوا من نفس المستوى على الإطلاق , بالكتاب المقدس , ولا حتى الكتب الدينية الأخرى مثل القرآن , كونفوشيوس و المؤلّفات الدّينيّة المتشابهة لا يمكن أن تقارن بالكتاب المقدس . وحده فقط ( الكتاب ) يظهر هذا الدّليل بكل لمعان براق و رائع على أن هذه النبؤات قد تمت بشكل واضح لا مجال للجدال أو للمناقشة حوله بأن الكل كان موحىً به من الله نفسه جل جلاله.

الدّقّة التّاريخيّة الفريدة 

الدقّة التّاريخيّة للإنجيل بطريقة مماثلة لتحقق النبوات هي بحد ذاتها برهان أخر على صدق الكتاب المقدس , وهي أفضل بكثير من السّجلّات المكتوبة لمصر , أسيريا و الأمم المبكّرة الأخرى . الأدلّة الأثريّة للسّجلّ الإنجيليّ كانت تقريبًا غير محدودة في القرن الماضي . الدّكتورنيلسون جليك , ربّما أضخم سلطة حديثة في علم الآثار الإسرائيليّ , قد قال :

"لا اكتشاف أثريّ قد ناقش مرجع إنجيليّ في أيّ وقت . نتائج التّحقيقات الأثريّة قد عملت , تؤكّد في الخلاصة الواضحة أو في التّفصيل الدّقيق التصريحات التاريخيّة في الإنجيل . وبالمثل , التّقييم المناسب للحوادث في الكتاب المقدس قد أدّى إلى الاكتشافات الرّائعة كثيرًا ."

الدّقّة العلميّة

دليل آخر مدهش للوحي الإلهي يوجد بالحقيقة في أن كثير من مبادئ العلم الحديث كحقائق الطّبيعة , سجّلت في الإنجيل قديماً من قبل أن يأكدهم العلم الحديث تجريبيًّا . أمثلة على هذه التجارب:

استدارة الأرض ( أشعياء 40: 22 ) " الجالس على كرة الأرض وسكانها كالجندب الذي ينشر السموات كسرادق ويبسطها كخيمة للسكن "

ألمدى غير المحدود للكون الفلكيّ ( أشعياء 55: 9 ) " لانه كما علت السموات عن الأرض هكذا علت طرقي عن طرقكم وأفكاري عن أفكاركم "

قانون بقاء الكتلة و الطّاقة ( 2 بطرس 3: 7 ) " واما السموات والأرض الكائنة الآن فهي مخزونة بتلك الكلمة عينها محفوظة للنار إلى يوم الدين وهلاك الناس الفجار "

الدّورة الهيدرولوجيّة ( جامعة 1: 7 ) " كل الأنهار تجري إلى البحر والبحر ليس بملآن. إلى المكان الذي جرت منه الأنهار إلى هناك تذهب راجعة "

عدد النّجوم الشّاسع ( ارميا 33: 22 ) " كما أن جند السموات لا يعد ورمل البحر لا يحصى هكذا اكثر نسل داود عبدي واللاويين خادمي "

قانون Entropy المتزايد ( مزمور 102: 25-27 ) " من قدم أسست الأرض والسموات هي عمل يديك. هي تبيد وأنت تبقى وكلها كثوب تبلى كرداء تغيّرهنّ فتتغيّر . وأنت هو وسنوك لن تنتهي. "

أهمّيّة الدّم العظيمة في حركة الحياة ( لاويين 17: 11 ) "لان نفس الجسد هي في الدم فأنا أعطيتكم إياه على المذبح للتكفير عن نفوسكم . لان الدم يكفّر عن النفس".

الانتشار الجوّيّ ( جامعة 1: 6 ) "الريح تذهب إلى الجنوب وتدور إلى الشمال. تذهب دائرة دورانا والى مداراتها ترجع الريح"

ألجاذبية ( أيوب 26: 7 ) " يمد الشمال على الخلاء ويعلّق الأرض على لا شيء "

و أمثلة أخرى كثيرة

هذه الأمور غير مصرح بها بالطبع في المصطلح التّقنيّ للعلم الحديث , ولكنّ فيما يخصّ العالم الفعلي لحياة الإنسان اليوميّة , هي تمامًا في اتّفاق كامل معه بدرجة كبيرة كما للحقائق العلميّة الحديثة 

انه بدرجة كبيرة من الأهمية أيضًا أنه لم يبرهن لحتى الان عن أي خطأ في الإنجيل , من جهة العلم , التّاريخ , أو في أيّ موضوع آخر . الكثيرون قد ادّعوا , بالطّبع , لكنّ علماء الإنجيل المحافظون , دائمًا كانوا قادرون أن على أن يجدوا الحلول المعقولة لكلّ هذه المشاكل.

الترتيب الفريد

الهيكل الرّائع للإنجيل يجب أن أيضًا أن يشدد عليه . بالرّغم من أنه مجموعة 66 كتاب , كتب بواسطة 40 رجلاً متميزين عن بعضهم البعض خلال فترة تمتد على مدى 2,000 سنة , هو كتاب واحد بالتّأكيد , مع الاتفاق الممتاز و التّناسق طوال الوقت. 

الكتّاب كل على حدة , في وقت كتابتهم , لم يكن عندهم أي فكرة أن رسالتهم كانت في النّهاية لتدرج في مثل هذا الكتاب , لكنّ لكل واحد مع ذلك تناسق تام في المكان المناسب و رسالته تخدم غرضها الفريد الخاصّ كعنصر أساسي للكلّ . سوف يجد أي شخص الذي بجدّ يدرس الإنجيل أنماط رياضيّة و بنائيّة و رائعة منسوجة باستمرار خلال قماشه , مع التعقيد في التّماثل و المشابهة لا نستطيع أن نقول أن الأمر كله هو بحت صدفة أو مؤامرة

الموضوع المتناسق للإنجيل الذي ينمو في العظمة من البداية إلى النهاية , يؤدي بنا إلى الاعتراف بعمل اللّه الضّخم في الخلق و التحرير لكلّ الأشياء , من خلال ابنه الوحيد , الرّبّ يسوع المسيح , له كل المجد

أثر الإنجيل الفريد

الإنجيل فريد أيضًا فيما يخصّ أثره على الإنسان كل بمفرده و على تاريخ الأمم . انه الكتاب الأكثر مبيعًا في العالم , والأكثر جاذباً للقلوب و العقول , محبوب على الأقلّ من البعض في كل أمّة أو قبيلة قد ذهب إليها , غنيّ أو فقير , متعلم أو أمي , ملك أو بسيط , رجال من كلّ خلفيّة . ليس من كتاب آخر قد حصل على هذا الطّلب العامّ في أيّ وقت ولا أدّى إلى هذه الآثار الدّائمة 

دليل نهائيّ على أن الإنجيل حقيقيّ , يوجد في شهادة أولئك من قد صدّقه أمن به . جماهير من النّاس , ماضياً وحاضراً , قد وجدت من الخبرة الشّخصيّة أن وعوده حقيقيّة , نصيحته صحيحة , أوامره و القيود حكيمة , ورسالة الخلاص الرّائعة الخاصّ به تلتقي مع كلّ حاجة لكلا الوقت و الدّهر. أمين

العلماء يؤمنون



"السموات تحدث بمجد الله ... والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه" مزمور 19: 1


يزعمون أنه يستحيل على المرء أن يؤمن بالكتاب المقدس ما دام هو واحد من العلماء. وهكذا تحت ستار العلم، تتعرض كلمة الله لأعنف الهجومات، ولا سيما في المدارس والكليات والجامعات المنتشرة في كل أنحاء العالم.
غير أنه لدى دراستنا لتاريخ العلوم، واطلاعنا على سير أولئك العلماء الحقيقين الذين كشفوا النقاب عن اكتشافات هامة، لا يسعنا الا أن نندهش إذ نعلم أن عددا كبيرا منهم هم من المؤمنين بالله، أو مؤمنين بحرفية الكتاب المقدس.

ونتناول الآن بعض الامثلة عن علماء عظماء آمنوا : 

جوهانس كبلر (1571-1630) (Johannes Kepler) 
استحق جوهانس كبلر بفضل إنجازاته العظيمة واكتشافاته في مجال علم الفلك، أن يوصف (بالرجل الذي باشر العملية التي اعتمدت المنطق بدل الخرافات) . فقوانينه الثلاثة حول مسار الكواكب، هي التي أرسلت أسس علم الفلك الحديث:

● يتحرك كل كوكب حول الشمس في مدار بيضوي الشكل.

● تزداد سرعة الكواكب كلّما إقتربت من الشمس؛

● ان نسبة مربع الفترتين التي تستغرقهما الدورة الكاملة لأي كوكبين حول الشمس، توازي نسبة مكعّب معدّل مسافة كل كوكب من الشمس.

لخّص جوهانس كبلر إيمانه بقوله: ( أنا مسيحي مؤمن )، معترفا بأن الله هو (الخالق اللطيف الذي كوّن الطبيعة من لا شيء) . كما ان قوانينه حول مسار الكواكب، جاءت وليدة إيمانه بأن الله هو إله ترتيب وليس اله تشويش. وهكذا فإن كتابه تحت العنوان (انسجام العالمين)، والذي اصدره في العام 1619 لتدوين مبدأه الثالث المتعلق بمسار الكواكب، وردت فيه هذه الكلمات: ((عظيم هو الله ربنا، وعظيمة قدرته، ولا نهاية لحكمته) .

وما صّرح به كبلر في المرحلة المتقدمة من حياته، إنما يعكس الايمان المسيحي لدى هذا العالم العظيم: (أنا أومن.... وأكرس نفسي لخدمة يسوع المسيح وحده ... ففيه حصني وملجأي، وكل عزائي). وقال كبلر ايضا: (كنت انوي أن أصبح لاهوتيا ... لكني أرى الآن أن الله تمجّد أيضا من خلال نشاطي في مجال علم الفلك، ذلك لان السماوات تحدّث بمجد الله).


روبرت بويل (1627-1691)(Robert Boyle) 
بالإضافة إلى كون روبرت بويل رائد الكيمياء الحديثة، ساهم ايضا كثيرا في تقدم التفكير العلمي. ومن جملة اكتشافات بويل الشهيرة، نذكر مثلا، جهوده بشأن علاقة ضغط الغازات بحجمها، والتي لا تزال تعرف في ايامنا بقانون بويل. 

لم ير روبرت بويل اي تضارب بين العلم وايمانه المسيحي. وقد ألّف بعض الكتب الدينية التي ضمّنها مجموعة من التأملات الروحية التي فيها انطلق من عالم الطبيعة لتوضيح حقائق مسيحية. كان ايمان بويل قويا بيسوع المسيح مخلّصه وربه. وهكذا ذكر في كتاباته عن (آلام المسيح، وموته، وقيامته، وصعوده، وعن كل تلك الاعمال المدهشة التي صنعها ابان وجوده على الارض، بهدف التاكيد للجنس البشري بانه إله وانسان في آن) .




اسحق نيوتن (1642-1727)(Sir Isaac Newton) 
كان اسحق نيوتن من اعاظم العلماء، وصاحب اكتشافات كثيرة، كقوانين الجاذبية مثلا، وقوانين الحركة، والحساب. كما ان نيوتن ساهم في تقدم العلوم، ولا سيما في حقول الفيزياء، والرياضيات، وعلم الفلك. 

كان نيوتن يحب الله، ويؤمن بكلمة الله. كما انكب على دراسة الكتاب المقدس، وألف كتبا حول دراسته هذه. وقد ذكر اسحق نيوتن في كتاباته: (ايماني راسخ بأن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله، وبأن الله ارشد اناسا الى تدوينها. وانا اواظب يوميا على دراسة الكتاب المقدس) . أمّا وجهة نظره كعالم، فقد عبر عنها بوضوح حين قال: (الالحاد هو ضرب من الغباء. فعندما أنظر الى النظام الشمسي، أرى أن الارض تقع على المسافة المناسبة من الشمس، والتي تمكنها من الحصول على الكميات المناسبة من الحرارة والنور. وهذا بالطبع، لم يحدث من قبيل الصدفة). 

كان بإمكان نيوتن، خلال تعقبه لمسار الكواكب، ان يرى يد الله في هذا الامر. وقد عبّر عن هذا بالقول: (ان هذا النظام الرائع الذي يتكون من الشمس والكواكب والمذنبات لا يمكنه ان يصدر الا عن مشورة وسلطان كائن فهيم وفطن ... وهذا الكائن الالهي هو الذي يتحكم بالكل اذ هو رب الكل) .





مايكل فاراداي (1791-1867)(Michael Faraday) 
كان مايكل فاراداي رائدا في حقل الكهرباء الذي كان مغمورا في ذلك الوقت. وهو المسؤول عن اختراع كل من المولد الكهربائي والمحول الكهربائي. كما انه كان من اوائل صانعي المحركات الكهربائية. وتقديرا لجهوده في حقل الكهرباء، اطلقوا التسمية فاراد على وحدة المواسعة الكهربائية.

كان مايكل فاراداي مسيحيا مؤمنا، وكانت حياته مليئة قوة من الله. لقد استمر فاراداي متواضعا على الرغم من تناوله طعام الغداء الى مائدة الملكة فكتوريا، وإقدام اعضاء من البلاط الملكي على حضور محاضراته. كان واحدا من الشيوخ في كنيسته المحلية، وغالبا ما كان يكرز للناس بالانجيل. وعندما سأله احدهم عن تخميناته بشأن ما يحصل بعد الموت، اجاب فاراداي: (انت تحدثني عن تخمينات؟ ليس عندي اية تخمينات. بل انا مستند الى امور يقينية واكيدة. لاني عالم بمن آمنت وموقن انه قادر ان يحفظ وديعتي الى ذلك اليوم).




صموئيل مورس (1791-1872) (Samuel Morse) 
اخترع صموئيل مورس التلغراف، ونظام مورس الذي دعي باسمه. وهكذا فقد اختار كلمات سفر العدد 23:23 : ((ما فعل الله)) لتكون اول رسالة رسمية تم نقلها بواسطة التلغراف. 

كان صموئيل مورس مسيحيا حريصا على اعطاء المجد لربه. وهكذا وصف عمله الذي انجزه في حياته بهذه الكلمات: ((انه عمل الرب... ليس لنا، يا رب، ليس لنا، لكن لاسمك اعط مجدا)) . لم يجد اي صراع بين العلم والمسيحية

متى موري (1806-1873)(Mathew Maury) 
كان متى موري رائدا في مجالي علم المحيطات (Hydrography) و علم وصف المياه (oceanography) لقد اصبحت بعض مقالات موري وكتبه من اشهر المراجع في هذين الحقلين. دعم موري بقوة مشروع مدّ خط اتصال عبر المحيط الاطلسي، والذي يعتبر اول انجاز عظيم في حقل الاتصالات الدولية.

كان متى موري مسيحيا مكرسا وقابلا بسلطان الله على حياته. وهكذا استعان بإنجازاته العظيمة لاعطاء المجد لله، على اعتبار انه الرب على كل الخليقة، (سواء ما على الارض، او ما في البحار). كذلك، كان موري ماهرا في دفاعه عن استعانته بالكتاب المقدس في سياق ابحاثه كما في كتاباته ايضا. ((لقد لامني العلماء على اقتباسي من الكتاب المقدس لتثبيت مبادىء الجغرافيا المادية. فالكتاب المقدس، في زعمهم، لم يكتب لاهداف علمية، وبالتالي لا سلطة له في ما يتعلق بالمسائل العلمية. لكن ارجو منكم المعذرة. فالكتاب المقدس هو السلطة بالنسبة الى كل شىء ياتي على ذكره... ان الكتاب المقدس هو حق وصحيح، كما ان العلوم ايضا هي حق وصحيحة. وهكذا فإن قراءة كل واحد منهما، على نحو صحيح، لن يعمل الا على برهان صحة الاخر)) .



جيمس جول (1818-1889)(James Joule) 
اشتهر جيمس جول بإنجازه في حقل الفيزياء، حيث بيّن جول العلاقة بين الحرارة والحركة الميكانيكية، وهكذا دعيت وحدة الطاقة باسمه: الجول. وهو يقف ايضا وراء قانون جول، بالاضافة الى كونه احد مؤسسي العلم الحديث العهد في ذلك الوقت، والذي عرف بالطاقة الحرارية .وذلك بفضل تقديمه اساسا اختباريا للقانون الاول المختص بالديناميكا الحرارية، والذي يشير ضمنا الى ان الكون عاجز عن خلق نفسه بنفسه.

كان جيمس جول مسيحيا مشهودا لايمانه. لقد تمكن من رؤية الانسجام العظيم القائم بين عمله وبين حق الكتاب المقدس. كما ان العديد من زملائه العلماء شاركوه في نظرته هذه، وفي رفضه لتيلر الداروينية الذي كان يكتسح انجلترا في ذلك الوقت. وعلى اثر ذلك، قام 717 عالما، في العام 1864 ، بالتوقيع في لندن على بيان عظيم تحت عنوان (اعلان تلاميذ العلوم الطبيعية والفيزيائية)، يؤكدون فيه ثقتهم الكاملة بمصداقية الكتاب المقدس. فالعالم جيمس جول كان لديه ايمان ثابت بان الله هو الخالق، وعلى هذا الاساس، رتّب اولوياته: ((بعد التعرف بإرادة الله واطاعتها، يجب ان يكون هدفنا التالي هو الاطلاع على خصائص الحكمة والقدرة والصلاح لديه، كما تبرزها اعماله)) .


لويس باستور (1822-1895)(Louis Pasteur) 
هو مؤسس الصنف الجديد من العلوم والمعروف بعلم الاْحياء المجهري وعلم الجراثيم كما أنه اخترع التلقيح، وتحصين المناعة، والبسترة والتي ساعدت على إنقاذ حياة العديدين من الناس. وهو أيضا صاحب قانون النشوء الاْحيائي ، والقائل إن الحياة لا تأتي إلا من الحياة، داحضا بذلك فكرة التولد التلقائي والتي كانت رائجة في ذلك الحين. 

لم ير باستور أي تناقض بين العلم والمسيحية. بل كان يؤمن إيمانا راسخا بأن "العلم يعمل على تقريب الناس من اللًه". وبصفته عالما بارعا، استوقفه ما في الكون من أدلة على الترتيب والنظام أكثر منها على التشويش والفوضى. وهو صاحب القول المأثور: "كلًما أمعنت في دراسة الطبيعة، كلًما ازدادت دهشتي أمام عمل الخالق". 


وليم طومسون (اللورد كلفن) (1824-1907)(William Thomson, Lord Kelvin)
اشتهر بإرسائه مبادئ الطاقة الحرارية، وبصياغته الدقيقة لكل من قانونها الأول الذي كان العالم جول قد عرضه أولا، ولقانونها الثاني. وهذان القانونان يظهران نظرية النشوْ لا تستند إلى أيه أسس علمية. وهو مكتشف قياس الحرارة المطلقة ، والتي أطلق اسمه على وحدتها، لتكريمه. كما أنه سجل نحو تسعين اختراعا خلال حياته.

وكلفن،كان لديه إيمان قوي باللَه. وقد صرح قائلا: "كل ما حولنا يشير، بوضوح تام إلى خطة حكيمة وصالحة... أما فكرة الإلحاد فهي بعيدة كل البعد عن المنطق السليم بشكل أعجز عن التعبير عنه بالكلمات ". كما أنه لم ير أي تناقض بين العلم والكتاب المقدس، وهكذا صرح بالقول: "في ما يتعلق بأصل الحياة، يأتي العلم ليثبت، بشكل إيجابي، حقيقة القوة الخالقة" .





جايمس كلارك ماكسويل (James Clark Maxwell)(1831-1879)
ان نظريته الكهرطاسية، مع ما يرافقها من معادلات، هي التي مهدت السبيل امام فيزياء القرن العشرين. 

كان ماكسويل مسيحيا مكرسا، يدرس كتابه المقدس بكل انتظام. كذلك كان من شيوخ الكنيسة، مشهودا له بإيمانه والتزامه في اوساط أصدقائه وزملائه العلماء.

وقد عثر ، بين ملاحظاته، على الصلاة التالية: "اللهم القادر على كل شئ، يا من خلقت الإنسان على صورتك، وجعلته نفسا حيا حتى يتسنى له أن يطلب وجهك، كما سلطته على المخلوقات، علمنا أن ندرس أعمال يديك بهدف تسخير الأرض لخدمتنا، وعزز دوافعنا المقدسة لخدمتك. ساعدنا أيضا أن نقبل كلمتك المباركة، حتى نؤمن بالرب يسوع الذي أرسلته لكي يعرفنا بالخلاص وغفران خطايانا. وهذا كله نسأله باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح نفسه".

ان ما سبق ليس سوى غيض من فيض مشاهير العلماء العظام الذين اكتشفوا أمورا ذات أهمية، ولم يجدوا أي تضارب بين إيمانهم بالكتاب المقدس بصفته كلمة الله الكاملة، وعبقريتهم العلمية.

علماء آخرون كثيرون من أمثال فلمنغ ( Fleming ) ، الرائد في حقل الالكرتونيك، وصاحب القول: "ثمة وفرة من الأدلة على أن الكتاب المقدس ليس نتاج الذهن البشري، مع أن أناسا كتبوه. فالذين يدلونه على اعتبار أنه رسالة موجهة من الخالق إلى الكون، هم كثر، ولا حصر لهم" . 

- لستر ( Lister )، مخترع الجراحة المعقمة ( Antiseptic Surgery )، الذي قال: "أنا مؤمن بعقائد المسيحية الأساسية" . 

- سمسون ، مخترع البنج، عندما سئل عن أعظم اكتشاف قام به خلال حياته، أجاب: "كوني قد وجدت المخلص". 

- دالتون ( Dalton ) الذي أرسى مبادئ النظرية الذرية، من المسيحيين الملتزمين.

- الإخوة رايت ( Wright brothers )، مخترعوا الطائرة المزودة بمحرك، قبلا كلاهما الرب يسوع المسيح مخلصا شخصيا خلال فترة الشباب. كما رفضوا أن يشتغلوا يوم الأحد حتى في وجه المنافسة الشديدة على تسجيل هذا الاختراع في تلك المرحلة الدقيقة جدا. 

- علينا أيضا ألا نسهو عن أعاظم العلماء من امثال باباج ( Babbage ) في علم الكمبيوتر، و فون براون ( Von Braun ) في علم الصواريخ الفضائية، و أويلر ( Euler ) في علم الحساب، و مندل ( Mendel ) في علم الوراثة، و باسكال ) Pascal ) في علم الأرجحية، و رامسي ( Ramsay ) في علم الكيمياء ... وكثيرين غيرهم ممن أعلنوا إيمانهم مجاهرة أمام الملا من دون أية مساومة . 

تلك كانت بعض الأمثلة عن بعض أعاظم العلماء الذين آمنوا بأن الكتاب المقدس هو حقا كلمة الله الخالق. غير أن هؤلاء العلماء لم يعيشوا جميعهم في الأزمنة العابرة حين كانت العلوم في المراحل الأولى من تطورها. إذ إن في هذه الأيام مجموعة كبيرة من العلماء المعروفين بمساهماتهم في شتى الحقول العلمية، والمؤمنين بوحي الكتاب المقدس من سفر التكوين إلى سفر الرؤيا، وبضرورة تفسيره حرفيا. انهم كلهم يجمعون على أن العلم الحقيقي والصحيح، يثبت أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله الكاملة.

من كتاب "وقال الله.. العلم يثبت سلطان الكتاب المقدس" د. فريد حنا



يتبع


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس والحقائق العلمية الإنجيلية*

http://fatherbassit.com/new-books/ar...-elmoqadas.htm






عظمة الكتاب المقدس
وحفظ الله له عبر آلاف السنين
" أنا ساهر على كلمتي لأجريها " (ار1 :12)

القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير

كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية بمسطرد
اسم الكتاب: " عظمة الكتاب المقدس وحفظ الله له عبر آلاف السنين " رقم (12) من سلسلة Apologetics ) اللاهوت الدفاعي).

المؤلف: القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبوالخير.

ردا علي زغلول النجار واعجاز القران ....والعجاز العلمي وصحة الكتاب المقدس


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس والحقائق العلمية الإنجيلية*

علم الآثار والحفريات وصحة الأحداث التاريخية في الكتاب المقدس
القمص الاب عبد المسيح بسيط 
كما برهن علم الآثار على صحة ودقة الأحداث التاريخية التي وردت في العهد القديم؛ قال عالم الآثار اليهودي نلسون جلويك: " لم يحدث أي اكتشاف أثري واحد ناقض ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس. إن التاريخ الكتابي صحيح تماما بدرجة مذهلة، كما تشهد بذلك الحفريات والآثار ".

ويقول وليم أولبرايت أحد عظماء علماء الحفريات: " لا شك أن علم الآثار القديمة قد أكد صحة تاريخ العهد القديم، فانهدمت الشكوك التي قامت خلال القرنين الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر في الكتاب المقدس، بعد أن أثبتت الاكتشافات – الواحد بعد الآخر- دقة التفاصيل الكثيرة التي تؤكد قيمة الكتاب المقدس كمرجع تاريخي "(5). 

ويقول الأستاذ رولي: " إن موافقة علماء الآثار على صحة التاريخ الكتابي لا ترجع إلى توفر النظرة المحافظة عند العلماء المعاصرين، بل إلى كثرة الأدلة التي بين أيديهم على صحة تاريخ الكتاب المقدس "(6).

ويقول ميلر باروز من جامعة ييل: " لقد محقت الاكتشافات الأثرية نظريات النقد الحديث، فقد أثبتت مرارا كثيرة، أن هذه النظريات ترتكز على افتراضات باطلة ونظرات تاريخية مصطنعة وغير صحيحة، وهذا أمر جدير بكل اعتبار "(7).

ويقول بروس: " إن المواضع التي كان يتهم فيها لوقا بعدم الدقة، ثبتت بعد ذلك دقتها بأدلة خارجية، مما يجعل من الحق أن نقول إن علم الآثار قد أكد صحة العهد القديم ".

ويقول مرل أنجر (مؤلف كتاب علم الآثار والعهد الجديد): لقد كشفت الحفريات عن أمم قديمة جاء ذكرها في العهد القديم، وأظهرت تاريخ أشخاص مهمين، وملأت فراغات كثيرة مما ساعد على فهم التاريخ الكتابي "(8).

ويقول جوش مكدويل: إن علم الآثار القديمة قد بعث احتراما كاملا للكتاب المقدس كوثيقة تاريخية صحيحة، وظهر أن شكوك بعض العلماء في الكتاب المقدس راجعة إلى تحيزهم ضد المعجزات، وليس إلى التقييم الدقيق للتاريخ الكتابي.

لقد رأينا كيف عاونت المخطوطات القديمة، التي اكتشفها علماء الحفريات والآثار، على التأكد من سلامة النصوص الموجودة معنا للكتاب المقدس، وأنها نقلت إلينا عبر القرون بكل دقة وأمانة. كما أن التواريخ المسلحة في حفريات فلسطين أكدت سلامة القصص الكتابية، مما جعلها موضع الاحترام المتزايد عند هؤلاء العلماء.

ويقول السير فريدريك كنيون: " لقد وجهت اتنقادات حادة إلى جزء من تاريخ العهد

القديم، خلال النصف الثاني من القرن التاسع عشر، ولكن علم الآثار القديمة أعاد إلى هذا الجزء سلطانه، كما كشف الخلفية التاريخية له. ولم يصل علم الآثار إلى نهاية اكتشافاته، ولكن النتائج التي وصل إليها تؤكد ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس. إن الكتاب المقدس يستفيد من زيادة معرفة علماء الآثار القديمة "(9).

ويقول برنارد رام: " لقد أعطانا علم الآثار القديمة برهانا على صحة النسخة الماسورية. فهناك ما يعرف ب " ختم إرميا " (وهو ختم يختمون به على البيومين الذي يغلقون به الأواني التي يحفظون بها الخمور) يرجع تاريخه إلى القرن الأول أو الثاني الميلادي، وعليه ما جاء في إرميا 11:48. وهذا يؤكد لنا صحة النص المازوري. وهذا الختم يؤكد لنا صحة النص الذي انتقل إلينا من وقت عمل الختم إلى وقت كتابة المخطوطات. فضلا عن أن بردية روبرت التي ترجع إلى القرن الثاني ق م وبردية ناش التي يقول أولبرايت إنها ترجع إلى 100 ق م تؤكدان صحة النص المازوري "(10).

ويقول الدكتور أولبرايت: " إن النور الدافق (الصادر من الاكتشافات في أطلال مدينة اوجاريت) والذي ألقى بضيائه على الشعر العبري القديم، يؤكد أن آباء سفر التكوين جاءوا من خلق خيال الكتبة العبرانيين بعد انقسام ملكة سليمان، وأنهم لم يكونوا أشخاصا حقيقين. ولكن هذا كله قد تغير، فإن الاكتشافات والحفريات منذ عام 1925 أثبتت صدق قصص التكوين كوقائع تاريخية، فإن آباء العبرانيين كانوا من البدو الذين سكنوا عبر الأردن وسوريا وحوض الفرات وشمال الجزيرة العربية في القرون الأخيرة من الألف الثانية ق م، والقرون الأولى من الألف الأولى "(11).

3 - نماذج من حفريات تبرهن صحة العهد القديم: 

(أ) يقول سفر التكوين أن أصل بني إسرائيل من بلاد ما بين النهرين، وقد برهنت الحفريات صحة هذا. ويقول أولبرايت: " لا شك أن التقليد العبري صادق في أن الآباء من

تتبع آثار حركة هؤلاء الناس في خروجهم من بلاد ما بين النهرين "(12).

(ب) يقول سفر التكوين إنه قبل بناء برج بابل كانت الأرض تتكلم لغة واحدة (تكوين 1:11). وبعد بناء برج بلبل الله لسان كل الأرض ( تكوين9:11). ويتفق كثيرون من علماء اللغات حاليا على صحة هذه النظرية. ويقول ألفريدو ترومبيتي إنه يستطيع أن يتابع ويبرهن الأصل المشترك لكل اللغات. ويذهب أوتوياسبرسن إلى أبعد من ذلك ويقول إن اللغة جاءت للإنسان الأول من الله(13).

(ج) في سلسلة نسب عيسو جاء ذكر الحوريين (تكوين 20:36) وقد جاء وقت ظن فيه الناس أن الحوريين كانوا سكان الكهوف، لقرب الشبه بين كلمة " حوريين " وكلمة " كهف " العبرية. ولكن الحفريات الحديثة أظهرت أنهم كانوا جماعة من المحاربين عاشوا في الشرق الأوسط في عصر الآباء الأولين.

(د) خلال الحفريات في أريحا (1930 – 1936م) وجد العالم " جارستانج " شيئا غريبا جعله يحرر وثيقة يوقع عليها هو واثنان من العلماء زملائه، يقول فيها: " لا شك في حقيقة أن أسوار أريحا سقطت تماما إلى الخارج في مكانها، حتى يتمكن المهاجمون من أن يصعدوا فوقها ويدخلوا أريحا. والغريب في ذلك أن أسوار المدن لا تسقط عادة إلى الخارج بل تسقط إلى الداخل، ولكن أسوار أريحا سقطت في مكانها إلى الخارج كما جاء في (يشوع 20:6 و 22 ).. " فسقط السور في مكانه وصعد الشعب إلى المدينة كل رجل مع وجهه وأخذوا المدينة ".

(ه) نجد أن سلسلة نسب إبراهيم صحيحة تماما، ولكن ثار التساؤل:إن كانت هذه أسماء أشخاص أو أسماء مدن قديمة. والكتاب المقدس يقول إن إبراهيم شخص وإنه تاريخي. ويقول باروز: " تؤكد كل الحقائق أن إبراهيم شخص تاريخي عاش فعلا. ويجيء اسمه في آثار بابل كاسم شخص كان يعيش في تلك الحقبة التي ينتمي إبراهيم إليها ".

(و) ومع أن رجال الحفريات لم يكتشفوا بعد الأدلة على صحة كل قصص آباء العهد القديم، إلا أن العادات الاجتماعية المذكورة في القصص مناسبة تماما للحقبة والموقع الذي يقول الكتاب المقدس أنهما حدثت فيهما. وقد جاء الكثير من البراهين على صحة هذا من حفريات نوزو وماري، كما ألقي الكثير من الضوء على اللغة والشعر العبري من حفريات يوجاريت. لقد وجدت الشرائع الموسوية في شرائع الحثيين والآشوريين والسومريين والآشوريين. وبمقارنة حياة العبرانيين مع حياة أولئك الشعوب، نرى أن العبرانيين قدموا معونة ضخمة للعالم.

لقد قادت هذه الاكتشافات جماعة العلماء – بغض النظر عن إيمانهم الديني – إلى صحة الطبيعة التاريخية لقصص الآباء العبرانيين القدماء:

(ز) قال الناقد المشهور يوليوس ولهاوزن في القرن التاسع عشر إن القول إن المرخصة صنعت من المرايا النحاسية أمر دخيل على القصة القديمة، وعليه فإنه يعتقد أن قصة بناء خيمة الاجتماع كتبت بعد عصر موسى بكثير ولم يكن عند ولهاوزن برهان على أن المرايا المعدنية لم تصنع إلا في عام 500 ق.م، أي بعد عصر موسى بكثير. ولكن الحفريات أظهرت وجود مرايا برونزية في عصر الإمبراطورية في مصر (1500 – 1200 ق م) وهي الحقبة التي عاش فيها موسى (1500 – 1400 ق م).

نقل الجزئية العلمية الخاصة بالكتاب المقدس 
عن كتاب عظمة الكتاب المقدس

وحفظ الله له عبر آلاف السنين

لابونا عبد المسيح بسيط


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس والحقائق العلمية الإنجيلية*

اكتشافات أثرية :
اثبت العلم الحديث صدق كلمة الله حينما حقق البرت انشتين التفجير النووى وكان الرسول بطرس صياد السمك تحدث عن انحلال العناصر من قبل ذلك فى (2بط3 :10


إلى الشريعة وإلى الشهادة إن لم يقولوا مثل هذا القول فليس لهم فجر

(إشعياء8: 20)

في مجال العلوم الطبيعية


اقتنع الجيولوجيون جميعاً من دراسة مكونات الأرض وغيرها أن هناك بداية للإنسان، وقبل ذلك كانت بداية للثدييات، وقبلها بداية للطيور والزحافات والأسماك. بل وحتى الحيوانات الدنيئة لها بداية. ونفس الشيء في عالم النبات. وكذلك للجبال والصخور، للأراضي والبحور. وتختلف تقديرات العلماء لهذه البداية؛ فهناك مثلاً من يقدر عمر الأرض بنحو10 مليون سنة، وهناك من يصل تقديره لعمرها إلى10 آلاف مليون سنة. لكن الكل – مع اختلاف تقديراتهم - مُجمِع أن الأرض وما فيها لها بدء.

ولقد سبق أن رأينا في الفصل السابق كيف أثبت العلم أن كتلة الأجرام السماوية تتناقص باستمرار، مما يثبت استحالة أزليتها. وهكذا فإن الكون كله، بسماواته وأرضه، له بداية. العلم يؤكد أنه لابد أن يكون له بدء. أما الكتاب المقدس فبسلطان إلهي يقرر في أول كلمات له « في البدء*خلق الله السموات والأرض ».

والعلم لم يستطع أن يقدم تفسيراً عن كيفية هذه البداية. لأن العلم حقيقة يبدأ من حيث انتهى الخلق، فيفسر مظاهر الخليقة. أما كيف نشأ الكون، فلا فلسفات الأقدمين ولا أبحاث المتأخرين قدمت الإجابة الشافية على هذه المعضلة.

فهل عند الكتاب المقدس الحل؟ نعم، لأننا « بالإيمان نفهم أن العالمين أُتقِنَت بكلمـة الله حتى لم يتكون ما يرى مما هو ظاهر» (عب11: 3). حقاً إننا « بالإيمان نفهم »، وبدونه لا يمكن أن نفهم.

في أوائل القرن العشرين ظهرت نظرية العالم الرياضي الفذ ألبرت اينشتين التي تقول:

الطاقة (الناتجة) = الكتلة (المفقودة أو المتحولة) × مربع السرعة (سرعة الضوء)

وبمسـاعدة هذه النظرية أمكن تحويل الكتلة إلى طاقة؛ تفتتت الذرة وتلاشت كتلة بسيطة منها، ونتج عن ذلك طاقة رهيبة. كما أمكن مؤخراً حدوث العكس فتحولت الطاقة الهائلة إلى كتلة بسيطة.

هذا ما حدث بالنسبة للخلق. ففي الأزل حيث لم يكن سوى الله الكلى القدرة، كانت كلمته المصحوبة بالقوة العظيمة جداً، هي الوسيلة لإيجاد هذا الكون « أَلا تعلمون؟ ألا تسمعون؟ أَلم تُخبَروا من البداءة؟ أَلم تفهموا من أساسات الأرض؟ ... ارفعوا إلى العلاء عيونكم وانظروا من خلق هذه .. لكثرة القوة وكونه شديد القدرة لا يُفقَد أحد » (إش40: 21-26).

إذاً فالخلق بكلمة قدرة الله ، كما يقول الكتاب، هو الحل الوحيد المعقول والمنطقي للمعضلة.

في مجال علم الحياة

يعتبر العلماء اليوم أن كل أشكال الحياة، هي نتيجة ظروف عشوائية تحركت بعملية تطور خلال ملايين وبلايين السنين. فبالأسف قد أسقط غالبية العلماء الله من حساباتهم. وكتعبير وليم كلي جعلوا الحقب الطويلة إلههم، والظروف العشوائية إلهتهم، وبتزاوجهما معاً نتج الكون كله وما عليه حتى الإنسان.

على أنه ليس لدى العلماء دليل إيجابي يقدمونه على نظريتهم هذه، بل إنها مبنية على افتراضات. ورغم أن نظريتهم هذه اصطدمت بعقبات كثيرة، أشهرها "الحلقة المفقودة" في سلسلة التطور، فكل ما ظنوه مكملاً لهذه الحلقة اتضح أنه هزل في موضع الجد*، إلا أنهم يعتبرونها أكثر معقولية من قبول الله. فيا للأسف


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس والحقائق العلمية الإنجيلية*

لكن حتى لو اكتملت هذه الحلقات كلها، تبقى نظريتهم عرجاء. لأن ظهور نوع من حياة أرقى، ناتج من حياة أدنى، حتى لو حدث، لا يعنى الخلق. ويظل السـؤال من الذي أوجد الحياة في صورتها البدائية حيث لم يكن أحد ليوجدها، ولا شئ لتنشأ عنه عشوائياً؟

لن نجـد الحل الصحيح سوى في الكتاب المقدس. قال الله « نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا » (تك1: 26). لاحظ الدقة العجيبة هنا؛ فإن تعبير الخلق (وهو إيجاد شئ لم يكن له سابق وجود، من لا شيء) لم يرد في تكوين1 سوى ثلاث مرات فقط. ففي البدء خلق الله السماوات والأرض (ع1)، أي خلق الله المادة، أما تغير أشكالها فليس بخلق. ثم في اليوم الخامس خلق الله النفس الحية في الحيوانات. لأنه مهما حاول البشر إيجاد الحياة من المواد الكيماوية والهواء فقط كما زعـم بعض الفلاسفة الملحدين هو هراء. وقول الماديين إن الإنسان مجرد مادة متحركة هو زعم باطل. الله وحده هو الذي يعطى الجميع حياة ونفساً وكل شئ (أع 17: 25). ثم بعد ذلك في اليوم السادس قال الله « نعمل الإنسان ».

والإنسان كائن ثلاثي : جسد يربطه بالأرض التي منها أُخِذ، وهو في هذا يشبه النبات، ولا يستوجب تكوين الجسد خلقاً من الله. ثم نفس، بها يشعر ويتألم ويفرح إلخ، مثـل ما للحيـوان. ونظراً لأن النفس قد خُلِقَت في اليوم الخامس فلم يستوجب تكوينها في الإنسان خلقاً جديداً. لكن بعد أن جبل الرب الإله آدم من الأرض تراباً، فإنه اختصه دون سائر المخلوقات بأن نفخ فيه نسمة حياة (هي الروح)، وبها أصبح الإنسان هو الكائن الوحيد الذي له توافق أدبي مع الله، كما له صفة الخلود. لذا تـرد كلمة الخلق للمرة الثالثة في تكوين1، فبعد أن قال الله « نعمل الإنسان » (ع26)، يرد القول « فخلق الله الإنسان » (ع27)!

هذا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس عن أصل الإنسان. وقديماً قال فلاسفة الإغريق إننا ذريـة الله (أع17: 28) وهم في هذا على صواب، بعكس ما قاله الفلاسفة أخيراً إننا ذرية القرود!! يا ليتهم أنصتوا إلى كلام بلدد الشوحي « تعقلوا وبعد نتكلم. لماذا حسبنا كالبهيمة وتنجسنا في عيونكم؟!» (أى18: 2، 3).

وهكذا مرة ثانية يقدم الكتاب المقدس حلاً لمشكلة لم يستطع العلم للآن ولن يستطيع أن يعطى لها حلاً.


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس والحقائق العلمية الإنجيلية*

في مجال علم الفلسفة واللاهوتيات

الله، الواحد الأزلي، تُرى ما الذي كان يفعله خلال الأزلية السحيقة، قبل أن يخلق الكـون وما فيه من ملائكة وبشر؟ في الأزلية، حيث لم يكن أحد سواه ماذا كان يفعل؟ هل كان يتكلم ويسمع ويحب، أم أنه كان صامتاً معتزلاً وفي حالة سكون. إن قلنا إنه لم يكن يتكلم ويسمع ويحب، لكان معنى ذلك أنه قد طرأ عليه التغيير، لأنجه قد تكلم إلى الآباء بالأنبياء، كما أنه اليوم سامع للصلاة ، كما أنه يحب إذ أنه الودود. نعم؛ إن قلنا إنه كان ساكناً لا يتكلم ولا يسمع ولا يحب، ثم تكلم وسمع وأحب فقد تغير، والله تعالى منزه عن التغيير أو التطور؛ لأنه الكامل أزلاً وأبـداً. ومن الجانب الآخر إن قلنا إنه كان يتكلم ويسمع ويحب في الأزل، قبل خلق الملائكة أو البشر، فمع من كان يتكلم؟ ولمن كان يسمع؟ ومن كان يحب؟!

إنها حقـاً معضلة، حيّرت الفلاسفة، وجعلتهم يفضلون عدم الخوض في غمارها إذ شعـروا بأن حلها ليس عندهم. وقد عبر أحدهم على ذلك بالقول "البحث في ذات الله إشـراك، والجهل بذاته إدراك". وقال آخر "تفكروا في خلق الله، ولا تفكروا في ذاته فتهلكوا، لأنه مهما خطر ببالكم عنه فهو بخلافه".

أما الكتاب المقدس فلأنه كتاب الله الذي فيه أعلن الله لنا ذاته، فقد أخبرنا أن هذا الإله الواحد ثلاثة أقانيم "متحدون دون اختلاط أو امتزاج، ومتميزون دون افتراق أو انقسام". وبهذا فإن الله الواحد كان في الأزل يمارس كل الصفات والأعمال الإلهية من حديث واستماع ونظر ومحبة .... إلخ، بين أقانيم اللاهوت، بل وقبل وجود المخلوقات، وبغض النظر عن وجودها، لأن كماله، له المجد، يقتضي أن يكون هو مكتفياً في ذاته بذاته.

إذا فوحدانية الله ليست وحدانية مجردة أو مطلقة، بل هي وحدانية جامعة مانعـة؛ جامعـة لكل ما هو لازم لها، ومانعة لكل ما عداه. وبناء على ذلك فإن الله منذ الأزل هو كليم وسميع، محب ومحبوب، ناظر ومنظور، دون أن يكون هناك شريك معه، ودون احتياجه جلّت عظمته – إلى شئ أو شخص في الوجود. فليس من المنطقي أو المعقول أن صفات الله كانت عاطلة في الأزل، ثم صارت عاملة عندما شرع في الخلق!

ومع أنه ليس في دائرة الملموسات وحدة شبيهة بهذه الوحدة الجامعة المانعة، إلا أنه أمـر طبيـعي أن يكون الخالق أسمى من المخلوق « فبمن تشبهونني فأساويه يقول القدوس » (إش40: 25) بل إن سمو هذه الحقيقة فوق العقل، دليل على أنها ليست من اختراع العقل البشرى، ولا من نتاجه لأنها أعلى منه، وإن كانت ليست ضده ولا تتعارض معه.

وهكذا أعطى الكتاب المقدس حلاً لمشكلة حيرت الفلاسفة ولا تزال

في مجال علم الجيولوجيا

قال أحد علماء الجيولوجيا "إن أعظم مشكلة لم تستطع كل النظريات الجيولوجية أن تعطي لها التفسير المقبول من الجميع هي تلك الظاهرة المدهشة، لاختلاط بقايا حيوانات من أنواع مختلفة وبيئات متباينة، اكتُشفت بكميات هائلة مدفـونة معاً داخل أجزاء متعددة في كل أنحاء الأرض، من ضمنها تلك الأنواع من الحيوانات التي اندثرت".

وفي طبقات الأرض وُجِدت أيضاً أمور أخرى غريبة؛ فإن بقايا حيوانات لا يمكن أن تعيش إلا في أعماق المحيطات وجدت معجونة في الصخور الموجودة على قمم الجبال، وعظام حيوانات أخرى لا تعيش إلا في المناطق الحارة وجدت مدفونة في التربة المتجمدة من المناطق القطبية. كما أن هناك اكتشافات أخرى حديثة عن جبال بحرية ما هي في الحقيقة إلا جزر غارقة في وسط المياه، لعل أشهرها قارة أتلانتا في المحيط الأطلنطي. وثمة أكثر من دليل على أن هناك بعض المناطق تحت المحيط بأعماق تزيد عن 300 متراً كانت يوماً ما فوق الماء!!

حاول الجيولوجيون وضع النظريات لتفسير هذه الظواهر، وتعددت نظرياتهم، أما من كان منهم يؤمن بوحي الكتاب المقدس وما ورد فيه، فقد أدرك على الفور أن الطوفان*هو الإجابة المقنعة تماماً على تلك الظواهر!

فتلك الأعداد الهائلة التي تقدر بالمئات والآلاف لأنواع مختلفة من الحيوانات مدفونة معاً في فترة واحدة، لا شك أنها دُفِنَت بسب كارثة عظيمة. وتكرار هذه الظاهرة في كل أنحاء الأرض معناه أن هذه الكارثة كانت على مستوى العالم كله.

والطـوفان بطبيعة الحال لم يكن مطراً كالذي نعرفه، إذ أنه غطى الأرض كلها تماماً. والكتاب المقدس نفسه يستخدم تعبيراً فريداً إذ يقول « انفجرت كل ينابيع الغمر العظيم وانفتحت طاقات السماء » (تك7: 11). فما معنى هذا؟

إذاً رجعنـا إلى تكـوين1، نفهم أن الله أوجد الجلد في اليوم الثاني ليكون فاصلاً بين مياه ومياه. المياه التي تحت الجلد تكونت منها البحار، وأما تلك التي فوق الجلد فهي – على الأرجح – التي استخدمت لإغراق الأرض بالطوفان.
ولعله ملفت للنظر أنه في اليوم الثاني فقط لا نقرأ القول « رأى الله ذلك أنه حسن »، لأن الدينونة هي عمل الله الغريب، لأنه « يسرّ بالرأفة » (مى7: 18، إش28: 21).

فقبل الطوفـان كـان في الجلد - أي في منطقة الفراغ اللانهائي - غلاف مائي أحاط بالكرة الأرضية، يوضحه قول الرسول بطرس « السماوات كانت منذ القديم (أي قبل الطوفان) والأرض، بكلمة الله قائمة من الماء وبالماء » (2بط 3: 5)، وكلمة « بالماء » ترد في الأصل « في المياه »؛ محاطة بها. هذا الغلاف المائي جعل الأرض كلها أشبه ببيوت النباتات الزجاجية، فكانت حرارتها معتدلة طول العام. وكان نتيجة لزوال هذا الغلاف بالطوفان أن ظهر الفارق في درجات الحرارة على مـدار السنة*. هذا يفسر لنا وجود بقايا نباتات وحيوانات استوائية في مناطق القطبين.


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس والحقائق العلمية الإنجيلية*

أما بالنسبة لينابيع الغمر العظيم، فمعروف أن الأرض حالياً في دورانها حول محورها تدور بميل قدره 23.5 درجة، مسببة تغير الجو في فصول العام. ويرجح بعض العلماء أن الأمر لم يكن هكذا من البدء بل قد حدث هذا الميل بصدد الطوفان فكان نتيجة هذا الميل الفجائي، طغيان للماء على اليابسة وهو ما أسماه الكتاب بانفجار ينابيع الغمر العظيم (إشارة لمياه المحيطات العميقة)، وهو ما يفسر ظهور بقايا حيوانات بحرية وسط الأرض اليابسة، وأن كثيراً من الأراضي التي كانت مسكونة يوماً أصبحت الآن مغمورة وسط المياه.

بقى السؤال : أين ذهبت هذه المياه الهائلة التي أغرقت الأرض كلها ؟ 

أولاً: إن حدوث التغير في الظروف الجوية، ساعد على تكوين منطقتي الجليد القطبيتين اللتين يقول عنهما الخبراء إنهما لو ذابتا لأغرقتا معظم الأرض.

ثانياً: يرجح جداً حدوث تغير في قشرة الكرة الأرضية، فارتفعت الأرض في بعض الأماكن، وبالتالي انخفضت في أماكن أخرى مستوعبة الزائد من المياه. فهنـاك في الطبيعة آثار باقية لهذا التغيير ليس من السهل تفسيرها، إذ في كثير من الأماكن توجد طبقات الصخور الأقدم عمراً فوق الطبقات الأحدث عمـراً. ويؤيد هذا التفسير ما ذكره الكتاب المقدس في مزمور104، فإن الطوفان إذ كسا الأرض حتى غطى الجبال (ع6)، فقد تداخـل الرب لإنهاء هذه الحالة (ع7)، فيقول « تصعد الجبال*، تنزل (المياه) إلى البقاع، إلى الموضع الذي أسسته لها. وضعت لها تخماً لا تتعداه. لا ترجع لتغطى الأرض » (ع8).

ثالثاً : إنه بلا شك قد حدث ارتفاع عام في مستوى الماء في الأرض. وقد تأكد مؤخراً بواسطة سفن غواصات الأعماق في سلاح البحرية الأمريكية أن مستوى الماء كان منخفضاً بكثير عما هو عليه الآن!
في مجال علم التاريخ والميثولوجي 

بالإضافة إلى الطوفان (الذي سبقت الإشارة إليه في الفصل الخامس عشر)، هناك حادث آخر تحدثت عنه أهم السجلات التاريخية المحفوظة في العالم؛ كسجلات مصر والصين واليونان. فهيرودتس الملقب بأبي التاريخ، قال في تسجيله لتاريخ مصر القديم إن بعض الكهنة المصريين أروه مخطوطات قديمة تتحدث عن يوم أطول بكثير من المعتاد! وفي الصين هناك كتابات قديمة ذكرت أن حادثاً مشابهاً قد حدث أثناء حكم الإمبراطور "ييو". وبمراجعة سجلات تواريخهم اتضح أنه كان يحكم الصين في زمن يشوع بن نون شخص بهذا الاسم. بل وحتى تاريخ الهـند والمكسيك يتحدث عن توقف للشمس وتأخرها في الغروب في نفس العام الذي فيه دخل يشوع والشعب أرض الموعد!

هذا الحادث، سببه وكيفية حدوثه، مذكور بالتفصيل في يشوع10. ولعهد قريب كـان النقـاد يتخذون من هذا الأصحاح سلاحاً قوياً للطعن في صحة كلمة الله على أسـاس خطئه واستحالته عملياً، واليوم أصبح هذا الأصحاح نفسه من أقوى الأدلة على دقة وصحة ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس، كما سيتضح فيما يلي.

في عام1890 قام عالم الرياضيات "توتن" بعمليات حسابية دقيقة، حسب فيها أزمنـة الاعتـدال والكسوف والعبور الشمسي من أيامه رجوعاً إلى المنقلب الشتائي في زمن يشوع، فوجد أنه يقع يوم الأربعاء. ثم قام بالحساب عكسياً اعتباراً من يوم الخليقة صعوداً إلى نفس الزمن السابق، فوجد أنه يقع يوم الثلاثاء!! الفرق إذاً هو يوم كامل، فهل هناك من حل لهذه الأحجية سوى هذا اليوم الطويل على عهد يشوع؟

لكـن مشكلة أخرى تقابلنا وهي قول الكتاب « فوقفت الشمس في كبد السماء ولم تعجل بالغروب نحو يوم كامـل » (يش10: 13). لاحظ القول "نحو يوم كامل" وليس يوماً كاملاً؛ فأين الاختلاف؟

يسجل الكتاب المقدس حادثاً آخر أيام الملك حزقيا فيه رجعت الشمس إلى الوراء عشر درجات (أي ما يعادل أربعين دقيقة). فإذا أضفنا هذه المدة إلى مدة توقف الشمس أيـام يشوع التي حسبها عالم الرياضيات توتن بأنها تساوى 23 ساعة و 20 دقيقة، لنتج لنا هذا اليوم الكامل!

ثمـة اعتراض آخر أثاره المعترضون وهو قول يشوع « فدامت* الشمس ووقف القمر »، فمعروف أن تعاقب الليل والنهار لا ينتج بسبب حركة الشمس بل دوران الأرض حول محورها أمام الشمس. ومع أن الكتاب المقدس كما أوضحنا في الفصل السابق لا يستخدم التعبيرات الفنية التي لا يفهمها سوى الخاصة، إلا أن هذه الكلمة نفسها ظهر أنها تحمل دقة الكتاب العجيبة. فبفعل الموجات الشمسية الهائلة الذبذبات (400 بليون ذبذبة / ثانية)، التي تقع على سطح الأرض يحدث دوران الأرض حول محورها. فلو قلت هذه الذبذبات لقلت سرعة دوران الأرض، ولو بطلت هذه الذبذبات لتوقفت الأرض. ولهذا نقرأ أيضاً أن القمر وقف!!

هذا هو حل اللغز الذي اتفقت عليه ميثولوجيا شعوب متباعدة لم تكن على اتصال بعضها بالآخر.

معضلة المعضلات وحل الكتاب لها

وكم من معضلات وتساؤلات أخرى يجيب عليها الكتاب المقدس. لكن أهم هذه المشكلات جميعها التي يعطى كتاب الله حلاً جذرياً لها لا تجد نظيراً له على الإطـلاق، هي مشكلة الخطية. فأنت تعرف أنك كثيراً ما تخطئ ضد الله؛ ومع أن الله رحيم غفور لكنه أيضاً بار وقدوس. إذا أُمسِك القاتل متلبساً بجريمته فإنه لا يمكن أن يقف أمام المحكمة ليعلن أنه تاب ولن يعود للقتل مرة أخرى. ولا ينفع أيضاً أن يتعهد أمام المحكمة ببناء ملجأ للأيتام أو أن يعطى كل أمواله للأعمال الخيرية مقابل أن تسامحه المحكمة، فهذه الأمور لا تبرر القاتل ولا تبرر الزاني. فهل نظـن أن عدل الله وبره أقل من عدل الإنسان؟! إنك ستقف يوماً أمام عدالة الله فماذا ستكون حجتك يومئذ؟! وإذا كان الله مستعداً أن يرحم فعلى أي أساس؟

كتاب الله يعطى حلاً للسؤال الخالد « كيف يتبرر الإنسان عند الله ؟» (أى25: 4). إنـه يقدم لك قصة المسيح ابن الله، الذي جاء ليموت وهو البار لأجـل الفجار. والآن كل من يؤمن به، فإن عدالة الله تطالب بتبريره، لأن بديله قد دفع أجرة خطاياه. وبهذا فقد اجتمع الشتيتان في الصليب؛ رحمة الله وحقه (انظـر مز85: 10)، وكلاهما يطالب بتبرير المذنب الذي آمن بالمسيح!! هذا هو مضمون الإعلان العظيم « متبررين مجاناً بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه … ليكون (الله ) باراً ويبرر من هو من الإيمان بيسوع » (رو3: 24-26).

أتؤمن بابن الله؟ اقرأ الكتاب المقدس بتواضع باعتباره صوت الله إليك، واعرف منه طريق الخلاص. « اسمعوا واصغوا. لا تتعظموا لأن الرب تكلم » (إر13: 15).



وفتحُ كلامه نورٌ
وفيه كنوزُ معرفةٍ
فيا من تطلب الحلَّ
فعدْ للوحي يخبركَ
يعقِّلُ كلَ من جهل
ومنه العلمُ قد نهل
لسائلك إذا سأل
ويبدي الحلّ والفصلَ

****

ونختم الفصل بعبارتين لاثنين من المشاهير؛ الأولى قالها العالم المشهور ميخائيـل فراداي مكتشف مغناطيسية الكهرباء "لماذا يضل الناس وعندهم هذا الكتـاب الثمـين، الكتاب المقدس ليرشدهم؟!" كما قال الرئيس الأمريكي أبراهـام لنكولن "لقد تأكد لي منذ فترة بعيدة أن الإيمان بالكتاب المقدس كما يعلن هو نفسه أمر أقل صعوبة من عدم الإيمان به" 

عزيزي: إن من يُصِر على رفض الكتاب المقدس سيكتشف، لكن بعد فوات الأوان، أنه لا يوجد أصعب من عدم الإيمان به!!
ابسط رد من الامم علي انبيائهم الكذبه هو الايمان بالمســــــــــــــــيح الله القدوس الملك المجد له كل المجد مخلص لهم


----------



## الاسد التركماني (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس والحقائق العلمية الإنجيلية*

(كان الملاحون يتابعون سيرهم من خلال متابعتهم لحركة النجوم كما أشار بولس الرسول في سفر أعمال الرسل ( أعمال 20 : 27 ))
وهل  هذا اعجاز؟
 انتم تقولون انه  كانوا يعرفون والبابليون ايضا كانو يعرفون  هذا الامر مختصر مفيد لا تحجي من عندك


----------



## enass (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس والحقائق العلمية الإنجيلية*

*الموضوع خرج يتثبت
شكرا الك اخي ع الموضوع الجميل

واريد ان اشير الى نقطة اننا ليس بحاجة الى اعجاز علمي لكي نؤمن بالانجيل يكفينا ما فعله السيد المسيح من معجزات ويكفيني نعمة المسيحية..

شكرا الك اخي موضوع رائع*


----------

